# VII: Great Crusade



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Great Crusade

A time of legends

_
Heroes battle to take back the galaxy and re-unite the lost empires of humanity. Vast armies of the Emperor of Earth set forth in massive expeditionary fleets. Leading these fleets are the vast legionnes astartes, the superhuman space marines created by the Emperor to be the vanguard in his Great Crusade to bring the lost worlds of man into the fold of a single galactic empire built around logic and science. 

Many would seek to deny this goal to mankind; a myriad of xenos races and even some colonies of man who lack the vision and dedication of the Emperor and his fleets. Pushing to the east is the fifteenth expeditionary fleet, containing forces of the first, second, seventeenth, thirty third, and forty second company of VII legion. 

The fifteenth fleet descends upon a system even now under the control of orks. A menace for which man has encountered at nearly every step, like a terrible green plague or tide that has seen conflict with the spreading fleets since the start of the crusade thirty four years ago. But if there is even a single man, woman, or child upon but a single world, than it is cause enough for the warriors of the VII to obliterate every last alien.
_​

Right so that was fun. OK, so if the title and that little intro didn't give it away, this is an RP taking place during the Great Crusade. More specifically, it is taking place thirty four years since the forces of the Emperor conquered the Sol system and set out to expand and reunite the rest of humanity. In that time, many worlds have been found, some willingly accepting their returning to the fold of man and becoming part of something more grand. Others, however, have had to be brought into compliance.


Worse than the tragedy of compliance, are the worlds and colonies under siege by vile alien races such as the Orks or Hrud or Eldar. It is against one such group that a fleet of the VII legion find themselves face to face with, and they will not simply lay down and die.




Rules:
•	So to me, one of the most important aspects of an RP comes from its story element; its great if the GM can spin an epic tale but if the players are only producing two or three lines a post that actually drags it down, it can even drag other people out of character or worse because while they are putting in effort, some may not be and who wants that. For this RP, the minimum post requirement is ten decent length sentences. For an idea of what I mean by decent length, the previous sentence would likely be it.
Any text from updates or another members post do not count towards the ten sentence minimum of your post.
•	Post once between updates, post a dozen times; it makes no difference to me as long as you can maintain the rules. Do keep in mind though, it may be a good idea to only post one or two times rather than seven or eight.
•	As GM I reserve the right to request/demand any changes be made of a character; in the end, no matter what you may want the GM's say is the final one
•	Generally, if you go up against something that cannot be beaten in a single post, you'll know it. Those of you more used to working with me will be able to easily point this out, I tend to go into more detail with those kinds of problems.
•	The obvious no god modding or trying to hijack the story; this more or less goes without saying but doing so for the record. If you want to control another player's character you better damn well make sure they don't have a problem with it or you've gone over things with them. I love it when members work together and collaborate, and make no mistake that I hate when people take control of others of their own accord to make there own characters look or be that much more epic.

In this RP, you are a warrior of second company within the VII legion. You were taken as a youth from Terra, unable to partake in the retaking of the Sol system. For you, the start of the Great Crusade is like your rebirth, and the countless years of fighting and reclaiming worlds your trade. 


Character sheet:


*Name:* (First and last, you don’t get to decide your nickname, other players do; and that does not mean you’re going to always like the nickname you get.)

Age: (Between 49 and 56 if you will)

*Appearance:* (Pretty standard requirement; facial features, overall body type [skin colour and height and weight if you’re so inclined], armour appearance [See below])

*Personality:* (What are you like? What are your strengths and flaws?)

*Background:* (For 10-15 years you were a child of Terra, and then you were one of many selected to become one of the enhanced soldiers leading the way of this Great Crusade. It’s been 34 years, what things have you done? If you would like some thoughts or idea’s on this then feel free to PM me)

*Equipment:* Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour 

*Weapons:* Bolter, bolt pistol, combat blade all come standard
•	Each player may select an additional close combat weapon of some type (chainsword, regular sword, mace, axe, bastard sword, power weapon, etc) within reason and I reserve the right to allow or disallow.
•	For every ten players we have, up to two may forgo their bolters in place of a flamer, meltagun, heavy bolter, missile launcher, heavy flamer, or lascannon.
•	Up to three players, who have not taken a special or heavy weapon, may replace their bolt pistol with a hand flamer or melta-pistol. This one is not first come first serve, but rather at my discretion; I may say no.
*You don’t need to list any amounts, I’ll inform you if you are low/out of grenades or ammo.


Approved characters:​
G0DSMACKED as *Dante Emmanuel*: The Stubborn
Serpion5 as *Areem Nikar*: The Impetus
Lirael as *Katas Yteer*: The Brawler
Lord of the Night as *Hardrya*: The Double-edge
Boc as *Aalis du Fliet*: The Head-strong
Dark Angel as *Melchior Draco*: The Noble
G0arr as *Morgan Fleak*: The Warrior
Midge913 as *Terek Marlon*: The Relentless
Baron Spikey as *Anatole Nazaire*: The Unforgiving
Nightlord92 as *Ezio de Altoro*: The Chosen
heartslayer as *Luther Alrathn*: The Ashamed​
(This time in epic Purple!)


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Aweeeesome. Granted, this is entirely a waste of a post by me, but I'll get a character sheet up tomorrow (as an edit... of course)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, looking forward to it Boc.

Also, forgot to mention this: I do not do the whole reserving of spots that you see in other recruitment threads.

Some of those weapon options are first come first serve, not toss in a place holder because you do not have the time and deny it for someone who did. I have no love for that, so sorry but its not happening.


Just like with my other RP's, barring Trail of Bones as an exception, this RP is open to anyone wishing to join even after we start. I may only be able to handle twelve or fifteen players at a time, but it is entirely possible for characters to be killed and members are more than welcome to make a new one and jump back in. (Once we reach the final leg of the RP, the last 25%, thats when I no longer accept new characters. The story has, at this point, progressed far enough that there is not enough left for new characters to develop to a level even close to the characters who have been around longer. Believe me, it gets much harder the further you go.)


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Name: Dante Emmanuel 

Age: 52

Appearance: Standing 7'1" the 330lb Dante is a lean muscular warrior of man. He has stunning blonde hair, and blue eyes. He knows it is his looks that catch people off guard at first. Handsome, or pretty would be a way to describe him, if he weren't in power armor, and carrying the biggest laser you've ever seen. His armor and weapons are meticulously cleaned and re-cleaned and checked every chance he gets. 

Personality: Dante is very orderly, and follows his orders to the letter, and takes the too literaly. This makes him efficient if uncaring at times. He is only bothered when they aren't clear. When he receives an order not in line with the others he has recieved he is troubled, and has hesitated. He knows his orders backwards and front, but sees every order as a standing order till told otherwise. He also has studied heavy weapons for nearly as long as he has been a marine. He knows his Lascannon, "The Lightbringer", through and through. He can fully break it down and reassemble it in record time. 

Background: When he was 15 he was tinkering with a power relay and shocked himself quite badly. There was a commissar in the med hab, and noticed that inspire of the burns on Dante's shoulder, he was up and about the next day exploring the halls, and wouldn't listen to a single nurse. He was later recruited from his home, and his love for the emperor has served him well. After induction, and transformation into a space marine, Dante found a love of making things dead from long range. At first he was going to pursue sniper training, but instead found nothing quite as efficient as a lascannon. He is especially fond of disabling a vehicle from long distance in the open, then his men pick off the crew as they disembark. In his campaigns against the orks, he is found a supreme hatred for how their vehicles make no sense and you can shoot what is obviously the power conductor that should cause a chain reaction explosion, and nothing happens, but at other times you shoot it in a seemingly useless support strut and the thing lights up the sky. 

Equipment: Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour (can i have an targeter?)

Weapons: Lascannon The Lightbringer, Chainsword "Rough Edge"


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Auspex: I'm gonna say no but only because of the weapon of choice in this case. Also, the codex astartes has not been written yet, won't be written for almost one hundred eighty years, give or take, so him following it is a bit odd all things considered.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

him i wasn't sure cause it said the primarchs were created in M29, and i couldn't find when the codex was written. and this is happening in M30. I will work on it.

I am assuming the warriors had some kind of rules of war they were taught when they became soldiers. I am looking for a name for it, maybe you could help me out here. I just basically want him to be someone who follows the written rules too closely.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I will join this Darkreever, pending your approval of course. Figured I should play one of yours, and am generally reluctant to join an in-progress game.  


Name: Areem Nikar

Age: 55 years

Appearance: Lightly tanned skin, smallish to medium build with slender, well toned muscle. Has a light shade of stubble over his chin (dislikes shaving, only does it every three or four days), and _short_ length brown hair that reaches the nape of his neck. Eyes are also brown, and his face always bears a look of relaxed smugness when not in battle. 

Personality: Nikar has an inferiority complex that drives him to excel, to be better at his peers in the field of combat. His competitive streak is fierce, and unless specifically ordered not to he will tend to choose the fiercest looking target he can find. This has had mixed levels of success during his training where he has earned the grudging respect of some of his mentors, and a disappointed resentment from others. Despite being told numerous times that he needs to temper his battlelust, Areem Nikar remains a hothead at heart. 

Background: Nikar was selected to join the crusade at the age of fourteen and initiated a year later. At the time, it was little more than an excuse to kill, to satisfy his own violent temperament and prove that he was better than his peers. Time, experience and the influence of nobler souls have since tempered this arrogance, and Nikar is now a valued member of his unit.

Having not been able to participate in the unification of Terra, Nikar has dedicated much of his time to training. Taking a minor interest in the workings of the enhanced warrior, Nikar briefly considered training as an apothecary, but decided against it in favour of his true passion... knife fights.

Equipment: Frag grenades standard, additional ammo or power cells for weapons, Mk 2 ‘Crusade Patern’ power armour. 

Weapons: Boltgun, Bolt Pistol as standard. Combat Blade as standard, also carries a second combat blade, due to his affinity for fighting one on one duels with two knives.


--- --- --- 

Let me know if this is okay. I`ll change some stuff if you want me to.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't see anything for personality, did you decide to cut that out or something?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was just about to submit the character I had written when I noticed that I am about to start my own RP soon, and it needs my full attention...  Maybe next time...


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

With your approval, I would like to submit this character for this RP.

Name: Katas Yteer
Age: 52

Appearance: He has fair skin, not to the point of pale, but not tanned either. He is tall, standing around 6'10, and has an athletic build without being bulky. His nose is hooked, almost resembling the beak of a falcon or other bird of prey. His thick, straight hair is the color of amber and reaches down to his mid-back. 

Background: People chalked it up to bad home life, but the honest truth of it was Katas loved to fight. It wasn't he was looking to prove himself or right any wrongs. He just loved the rush and thrill of combat, and when it was combined with an over-active metabolism, this often resulted in him getting in trouble. Needless to say, this was frowned upon by just about everyone in authority. When he wasn't in a fight, he was in a reeve's cell or other detention center. He joined fight clubs, back-alley bare-knuckle brawls, wrestling matches, or whatever he could get into at the moment.

At age 14, he accidentally killed another boy. It wasn't on purpose, however. One of his opponent's friends struck him from out of his field of view with a piece of lumber. The blow opened a cut on his brow that filled his vision with blood, temporarily blinding him. With his vision so clouded, he struck out, hitting his original target in the neck, damaging the boy's spinal column. The boy, a beefy 17 year old, subsequently died from complications. The boy's friends, upon seeing the strike, ran off to get help. What the reeves saw when they got there was Katas standing over the body of a broken child, covered in blood. Katas was labeled a dangerous brute, little more than an animal, beaten by the reeves, and tossed into a cell until they could figure out what to do with him. When the boy died, the child's father, a somewhat influential merchant, demanded Katas' life.

It was decided to produce him for the Crusade when the Emperor's troops came looking for candidates. There, his fighting spirit could be put to good use, and perhaps the rigors of training would teach him much needed discipline. And if not, then he would die. Either way, they would be rid of him.

Personality: Generally, he's good natured and easy to make laugh. He's easy to befriend, and will remain loyal as long as the other person is honest. Katas can be a bit competitive, however. Simply for the fun of the competition, with no strings attached. He does not bear a grudge against any whom may best him in a competition as long as they do not seek to make it personal. 

If it does go that far, however, Katas bears no compulsion to wait for vengeance, and is liable to settle the grudge with a resounding brawl on the spot. This makes him seem a bit flighty and hot-headed. Katas just sees it as setting the record straight so everybody can move on past it. He loves a good brawl, and if somebody challenges him to a fight, he'll often respond the quickest way possible, via fist-in-mouth.

Equipment: Mk2 'Crusade' power armor, frag grenades, Bolter, bolt pistol, power fist


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name: Solaki Andomia

Age: 50

Appearance: Rather chiseled features. Solaki's face is rather rough and looks slightly unfinished. His eyes are a constantly changing, often linked to his moods, but they can be blue with a golden ring around the pupil, sometimes green with flecks of yellow, and sometimes swirls of blue and green, like a hurricane in his eyes. His hair is a long, wavy, dirty blond that comes just below the collar. His skin is a dark olive colour, almost like coffee stained paper. Solaki is 7'5" in full armour plating, so tall for Astartes. He is evenly portioned, not lean and not large, just in the middle. His armour has several dents in, but once the battle is over, no scratches can be seen in his armour's paint work, as he takes meticulous care in maintaining it, seeing it as a mark of honour.

Personality: Solaki like to maintain an air of calmness around him, even if his situation or even his state of mind is falling to pieces. Whilst this does mean that he can often asses scenario's from an unbiased and balanced perspective, it does mean he rarely lets people in to him and will rarely admit to being stuck or in trouble. Even less frequently will he ask for help, confident in his own ability to solve his own problems. This is because he is arrogant of his own abilities, seeing himself even above his Brothers, but not for no reason. Quite simply, because he was chosen by their master, and therefore he must be greater than them, and able to accomplish any task set before him. He is very talkative, and enjoys company rather than solitude. Cunning, but not in a malicious way but rather seeking to looking for the most efficient way to accomplish a task, seen as some as laziness.

Background: Born on Terra, Solaki was born into a fairly affluent family. For 12 years he lived in comparative wealth, and sheltered from most forms of warfare, as the war for his provence on Terra had since passed, and he lived in relative peace under the Emperor's domain. However, one day, Solaki observed a parade of the dead from the town, as the returned from a recent conflict. At the head of the procession, was their glorious leader, the Emperor of Mankind. Like some kind of Zacchaeus, he clambered onto his house's roof to watch the golden figure simply walk past, for the crowds on the ground were too great for him to catch a glimpse, especially since he was only a child, and of small stature. He jumped from roof to roof, following the procession, and eventually it came to a halt. Solaki heard the Emperor spoke with a voice like a rolling wave, soft yet unavoidable. 

Finally, as he was ending his speech, their Master looked up and looked straight into Solaki's eyes. Right there, The Emperor beckoned him to come down from his rooftop. Solaki's pride swelled in his breast as he clambered down the outside of the house in a display of athletic abilities. The crowd parted before this child, and Solaki strode through. He held his head high, right up until the moment when he saw the Emperor's countenance. At that moment, his head was fixed to the floor, an Solaki's pace slowed. He bowed before this Messiah of humanity. The Emperor simply grinned, and picked the child up from the floor and commanded that he be inducted to the ranks of his Astartes. He held Solaki at his side for a moment, and Solaki looked out at the other members of his village, and knew he was chosen for greater things than them. 

In five years time, the recruitment was underway for the Astartes legion, and many people Solaki knew were recruited. However, Solaki knew he was better than them, as they had been chosen by the proto-Astartes. However, Solaki had been personally chosen by the Emperor, and surly that meant he was destined and the Emperor saw greater things in him. He was accepted into the legions. He was found to have a irrepressible determination, as well as a prime physique and a sharp mind, and was naturally accepted into the trials to become an Astartes. He suffered for his place in the VII legion, and in the the end was rewarded.

Since then, Solaki has fought on a dozen battle fields expanding out from the Sol system. Whilst his cause was to rebuild the Empire of Mankind, he found no greater delight than tearing down the testaments to other civilizations or empires, and so naturally found himself draw to the most destructive weapons in the Astartes armoury. Rocket launchers, melta-weapons, lascannons, all of which Solaki has wielded over his service. However, he often finds himself drawn to combat when the opportunity presents itself, and so the assault abilities of the portable melta-gun combines both his ability to destroy monuments and bastions of the enemies of mankind and being able to throw himself into combat when the need arrises. Over the years, he has earned a few badges of honour amongst the legion, one for being destroying an enemy captain's transport, killing one of the enemies senior commander and his command retinue in the insuring explosion as the melta-gun's superheated beam of molecules ignited the vehicles fuel tank. 

Equipment: Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour 

Weapons: Melta-gun, bolt pistol, combat blade, Chain-axe.

Hope this is ok Darkreever! Tell me if you want anything amended!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Hardrya

Age: 56 years

Appearance: Hardyra is considered plain with an average height for an Astartes and with typical shortly cut brown hair, plain brown eyes and with no unique features anywhere, almost as if he were cut from a mould of a typical human being. Some have remarked that his appearance is strange, it is too common and without even a single unique fact to identify him by. His armour is just as typical, with no special markings or commendations, with the normal yellow paint scheme with the red helmet and white stripe. He is also typically unsmiling, but not scowling, rather his face is just set in an expressionless mask until something happens, in which case he begins to show reactions.

Personality: Hardrya's personality is considered similar to his appearance, plain in all regards. He is fairly polite, honourable and follows orders well, he does not cause needless antagonism with any of his peers and is usually direct in what he means. However his meek personality conceals a second much darker persona. Underneath the façade Hardrya is psychotic, remorseless, without honour and brutally violent, considering all to be lesser than him, having no regard for human life and viewing others as means to an end. Both personalities appear to be aware of each other, the first personality being afraid of the second one and often deferring to its judgement, while the second personality is disdainful of the first and intimidates it into doing what it wants. The primary personality is loyal to mankind and the Emperor but the second personality is not, viewing loyalty as trite and is only concerned with his own survival. The change in personalities is distinct, the second personality being crude and flippant where the first would be calm and curt, though Hardrya manages to hide it quite well, those who fight with him usually consider his sporadic outbursts to be the result of battle.

Background: Hardrya was taken for recruitment during the last days of the Unification Wars by the VII Legion, where from it is unknown but it was remarked that he had no parents and that nobody would miss him if he were to die. During the training and gene-enhancements he was considered a typical initiate, he performed the training to an adequate standard and encountered the common side-effects of the gene-implants though he was able to survive them. although barely. The training sergeants were pleased at this, as most had expected an average student as Hardrya to fail early. Hardrya's training passed without any major incidents apart from one event, Hardrya was often the subject of ridicule and isolation by the other initiates, until one day when one of the more thuggish initiates attacked Hardrya and knocked him out during a one-sided disagreement. At first nothing happened, but a day later the same initiate was found beaten into submission, he did not remember who had done it. Hardrya was not suspected due to his attitude towards others, however the other initiate had kept quiet out of fear. Hardrya had in fact been the culprit, specifically his darker side, and the other initiate had been intimidated into silence.

After his training Hardrya was taken into the 2nd Company and has served with honour, although he had not done anything to draw attention to himself. He has served in several engagements against the Orks and a single operation against Eldar pirates and despite surviving all of them has somehow managed to do nothing that would single him out from others, almost as if he is trying to avoid attention. It is expected that he will never rise in ranks due to his mediocrity as an Astartes, however it was noted that in some battle occasions he has shown a higher tendency for violence, and becomes louder though this is attributed to the heat of battle, the real reason being very well hidden.

Equipment: Frag grenades, Additional ammo for Bolt weapons, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour.

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword.


Alright edits made, a nod to the original Legio Astartes from so many editions ago, the crazed psychopaths.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

*Name:* Aalis du Fliet

*Age:* 49

*Appearance:* Aalis hails from the Euro block, with the fair white skin and brunette hair common to the region. His face is aristocratic, with high cheek bones and very pronounced features. When he had been but a human, he had been handsome. Now that he is an enhanced Astartes, his face, while handsome, is out of place and small on his now-enormous musculature. He is of average height for an Astartes, and is very proud of both his personal appearance and that of his armour. He spends his free time either in the gymnasium or the armoury, making sure that his weapons and body were always in the finest condition he could get them.

*Personality:* Aalis’s largest fault is hubris. He knows that, as a Space Marine, he is far beyond the humanity that he fights for. Any normal Imperial Army or Navy troops that he comes across he shows nothing but disdain for, as he views them as merely the ‘lapdogs of the true warriors of the Imperium.’ Many try to avoid one-on-one conversation with the man, since his arrogance tests the patience of even the most composed Legionnaires. While he is a royal pain-in-the-arse, he is an ideal soldier. He has taken his role as a line-Marine to heart, and is a crack shot with his bolter, although he yearns to earn the privilege of either carrying heavier weapons or being elevated to a Devastator squad, where he can inflict the maximum punishment on the enemies of the Imperium.

*Background:* As a 15 year old boy, Aalis found himself plucked from the endless habs of the Eurasian Blocks to become a member of the Legiones Astartes, the finest fighting force the galaxy had ever seen. While his memories from before his transformation from human to Legionnaire are a blur, he does recall the incredible sense of pride that filled him upon being found better than his peers, both physically and mentally, and able to become a Legionnaire. That pride has not left him one moment for the past 34 years.

Upon his induction into the training Legions, he had always excelled in marksmanship and close combat. His prowess with a blade was recognized by his trainers, but was overlooked by his ability to hit targets with a bolter. Always in the top quarter of his classes, he was often thought of by his fellows as haughty and aloof, and was often an outsider in social circles but never in military exercises.

His most significant contributions have been seen against the seemingly endless tide of Orks the 15th Fleet has come into contact with. He had single handedly fought a massive nob in close combat, coming out of the encounter badly battered but holding the Ork’s head on his combat blade. For that event, he was awarded with a power sword for both his valor and skill with the blade. Both the fight and the resulting recognition from his superiors are things that he has never let his comrades forget.

*Equipment:* Frag grenades, additional ammo for bolters, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour, meltabombs (I mean someone’s got to have them )

*Weapons:* Bolter, bolt pistol, power sword


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

G0DSMACKED, for Dante just have him very adherent to the letter of his orders, possibly to the point of being stubborn. Other than that, complete the character sheet and he will likely be approved.

Serpion5, filling out the whole character sheet is a requirement to even be considered. No personality included in the sheet, never gonna get approved. Other than that, shorten his hair a bit and everything else should be fine.

Lirael, I gave a range for the age, so please have Katas fall somewhere in that range. Also, please change him being 'volunteered' to him being produced when troops of the Emperor came to seek out candidates. Its not like his people knew exactly what they were looking for, or if Katas fit the bill at the time.

Deus Mortis, lets go a step further with Solaki. Not only is he arrogant and stubborn, but have him go so far as to look down upon those who are his equal. But not for no reason, instead of him seeking to be taken, change his background such that when the Emperor looked into him, that is when he was taken. To know that you are amongst a select few to be chosen by the Emperor himself, that should make you feel greater than others.

Lord of the Night, I'm sorry but simply no. He's a silent manipulator and a prodigy in combat, a killer of his own people, was lost in combat, survived, and somehow fought his way back to some 'camp' that his legion was keeping? Please, this guy screams uber-special, sticks out like a sore thumb and will honestly play out as boring as wet cardboard.

Boc, Aalis is pretty good, though change the warboss to a nob; I mean if he had killed a warboss there is a good chance he would have gotten more than just a power weapon for it. Also, to my knowledge the codex astartes turned the legionnes astartes to the adeptus astartes. So at this time, that name would not exist; switch it to legionnes and that should be good.


So barring the above comments, the following characters are accepted at this time:
-Solaki Andomia - Deus Mortis
-Aalis du Fliet - Boc


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Changes completed for Aalis.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Edited my post for the changes requested. Hope it's acceptable now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry darkreever, really sorry, I completely missed the personality bit! 

Edited it in, and gave him a haircut like you asked.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

darkreever said:


> Lord of the Night, I'm sorry but simply no. He's a silent manipulator and a prodigy in combat, a killer of his own people, was lost in combat, survived, and somehow fought his way back to some 'camp' that his legion was keeping? Please, this guy screams uber-special, sticks out like a sore thumb and will honestly play out as boring as wet cardboard.


Alright then, ive altered him to a completely new character, hopefully this one is more interesting. Based him off another character who I very much like.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Name: Melchior Draco. 

Age: 54.

Appearance: Melchior is tall and grim of countenance, with an unsmiling, stern face and chiseled features. His cheekbones and jaw are well-defined, encompassing a face of copper-coloured flesh and tempestuous, stormy grey eyes. His hair is a brilliant white, standing wildly on end atop his skull. His shoulders are broad, and his trapezius muscles extend up his neck, thick yet sinuous. His Crusader armour is particularly ornamental, with segmented torso-plates and studded pauldrons. It is the colour of burnished copper and glorious yellow, with a half-cloak of emerald pulled over his front and back.

Personality: Melchior is taciturn and selective, taking the companionship of only those which he deems necessary. Much like many of his Brothers, Melchior is stoic and stubborn upon the field of battle, refusing to give way to even the most unrelenting of foes. He has a strong sense of honour about him, though, and his unnatural protectiveness goes out to anyone who is in need. He’s a remorseless killer, gladly striking down those who oppose the Legio Astartes and the Emperor of Terra.

Background: Melchior was born to the Nordyc nation of Fynmark. Fynmark was a particularly prosperous nation, employing vast mercenary armies in her service, and boasting an alliance with Ursh. Whenever the madmen of Kalagann marched, a flag representing Fynmark could be counted amongst his cohorts. The Fynmarkian Lancers were vehemently famed for their murderous acts in the South, more importantly, Francia and the Nordafrik Conclaves.

However, when the Emperor came to Ursh, Kalagann betrayed his allies out of fear that they would side with Him. The deploying of atomics on Fynmark decimated the country, wiping cities from the side of the earth, atomizing millions. Men, women and children were killed in one murderous night of explosions. Mass tank battles broke out on the Fynmark-Ursh border, but the crushing numbers of Ursh persevered each and every time. That was until General Ansgar von Draco redeployed his esteemed Snowbears Regiment.

The pelt-wearing, drug-addicted maniacs took the Ursh border cities by force, executing the populace and leaving them as deserted, flaming hubs. The Snowbears were merciless, cutting down any citizen of Ursh they came across, ignoring the laws of war. Atrocities were committed in cold-blooded revenge, towns looted and women raped. Ansgar von Draco, a High Baron of the Fynmarkian Council, led such barbarous activities himself. 

Torn between the Fynmarkians in the east and the Imperials in the west, Ursh was slowly bled into a standstill. Kalagann once again proposed an alliance with Fynmark, but his emissaries were tortured and returned, piece-by-piece. Fynmark would not submit to his torturous grasp, she would now throw her lot in with the Techno-Tyrant of Ursh. And so, on the defeat of Ursh, Fynmark held great celebrations. Any surviving Ursh immigrants which had took up residence in Fynmark were beheaded and bled dry, before being fed to the hounds. 

Ansgar von Draco was critically hailed as a hero, despite the warnings of many other Counts. Ansgar was brash and quick to anger, but a gentleman nonetheless. The warnings of his friends hurt him, and he longed for revenge. And so, von Draco traveled to the nearby country of Scandia. There, the cousins of the Fynmarkians were outraged by their sickening actions against the Ursh, and von Draco played his ploy. He claimed that certain Fynmarkian Counts were preparing for war with the Scandians, presenting fabricated war plans and codenames. 

The Scandians agreed to deploy assassination units against the Counts, and von Draco began his rise into power. Over the next week, the Counts were killed in a myriad of methods. Some were gutted, others burned. But; they all died. Ansgar von Draco had damned himself in his treacherous acts. The Fynmarkians were told of his deception by a holidaying Fynmarkian General, who had witnessed and recorded von Draco’s dastardly conversations with the Scandian officials.

Arrested and beaten, von Draco was put on mock-trial. The outcomes would all be the same. Guilty. However, the Count defiantly, or stubbornly, held his ground against the accusers. After a lengthy trial of six months, von Draco was found guilty. He was stripped of his titles and lands, a great dishonour to any Fynmarkian. Left to the streets, he turned to the loyal remnants of the Snowbears for aid. Those families which could afford to take him in, did so. For several years, Ansgar Draco hobbled between towns and cities, finding former allies and housing with them while he could.

A hermit by nature, Draco had grown accustom to such blatant disappointment and nights of starvation. That was, until he met a Countess. Far younger and much more beautiful, she took pity on Draco and offered up her home to him. Passion bloomed between the two, unexpectedly. The Countess bore Draco his second child, the first having died when Draco himself was still a youth. While the esteemed title of von could not be returned to his descendants, the Draco Bloodline continued to blossom. 

While the Draco’s prospered, Terra did not. Scandia was destroyed by the Emperor for refusal to comply, as was Francia in the South. Fynmark, however, subjugated out of fear. Few fortress-cities in Fynmark refused to bow down, and those that did were slaughtered by the Emperor’s Thunder Warriors. Blasphemous nights of bloodshed between family members took place, as Fynmarkian Nationalists battled with Fynmarkian Imperials. 

Decades past, and the Draco line once again fell into decay. Several of them had been implicated in a plot against the Emperor, and the Ruler of Mankind declared vehemently that he wanted them executed. The radically altered Fynmarkians complied. They shot the Draco’s on sight and burned their property, rendering the few survivors homeless. They escaped further deprivations by traveling North, into the wilderness. There, they found pockets of life, the odd town or village. 

Building their house, the Draco’s openly cited their intentions to rule over the North. Previously leaderless and devoid of law, the Northerners hesitatingly abided. Their bumpy history, had finally smoothed. The Draco’s were loved by their subjects for being kind and graceful, and most of all, for their continuous interaction amongst the towns. They did not fear death or the people. They were untouchables, a caste of superiors amongst their loving lowers. 

Some one-hundred years after Ansgar Draco’s disgrace, Melchior was born. His father was an officer in the Snowbears, much like his ancestor had been, and thus was constantly deployed to mop up resisting nations. Due to his mother being lost in a disastrous caesarian operation, Melchior was brought up in a world that favoured military expansionism and the Warrior’s Code. He was alienated from his father, purposefully, so that when his father’s inevitable death came, it would mean little to Melchior. 

His upbringing was filled with protectors and aides. Hrothgar, his fatherly figure, taught him of the Fynmarkians’ long-lasting tradition of dueling, and it struck a great interest with Melchior. He honed his skills with the blade and rifle, often partaking in local hunting games and duelling competitions. He was outmatched constantly, and in jealous contempt began to push himself harder and harder. Eventually, he became the best which the North could offer.

When he reached 14; a Stormbird came to the North. Aboard it, a delegate of Thunder Warriors. These Proto-Astartes were veterans of campaigns past, and came for the sole purpose of recruiting. Initially Hrothgar refused to allow Melchior to take part in the tribulation games, stating that war was no life for him. However, after constant nagging and heated arguments, Hrothgar traveled with Melchior to the nearest games. Here, the boys were forced to compete in blood sports, with the winner of each bout being considered for candidacy. 

Wielding his gladius, Melchior was tossed into the pit with an older, more experienced boy. The boy was reckless, however, and charged in a blind rage at Melchior. Using his honour duelling tactics, Melchior merely sidestepped and thrust his blade through the ribcage of his fellow wannabe. He died instantly, and Melchior was hailed as winner by the Proto-Astartes Overmaster. Hrothgar was sickened that his sonly master had murdered for the chance of more killing, and left in a tantrum, never to see Melchior again.

Taken to some far off land aboard the Stormbird, Melchior was gifted to the Gene-Splicers of the Emperor. Countless incisions were cut from his torso, and countless organs were embedded within. The Gene-Seed had a profound effect on Melchior. Not only did his musculature grow greatly, but his hair turned a stark white and his pupils a tempestuous grey. His face hardened and twisted until his former countenance was all but gone, his features that of someone else’s.

When he embarked on the Great Crusade, Melchior was present at many genocidal campaigns. He piously defended and attacked, cutting down any who refused to bow before the Emperor’s Greatness. He did not particularly great feat, though. He was a line soldier within the Legio Astartes, another nameless Space Marine amongst untold numbers more.

Equipment; 

Bolter ‘Vehemence.’ Unlike the standard bolter, the sickle magazine was situated behind the handle and trigger, meaning the breach block had to be drawn back further to fire each shot. This resulted in a slightly slower, but much more powerful punch than afforded by the regulation bolter. 

Bolt Pistol ‘Creed.’

Combat Blade ‘Snowbear.’ The pommel and hilt is wrapped in the fur of a Snowbear, of which was personally taken by Melchior was a child, during an hunt.

Gladius ‘Kreuzritter.’ Crusader in an ancient language, a fitting name, in the eyes of Melchior.


- There he is. Now, I know there's a lot of points that define him from the others, but hopefully he's alright. I don't think theres nothing majorly wrong with him!


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

my post is edited, and let me just say... wow dark angel.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Can I get in with a heavy bolter or is there not enough people yet?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Morgan Fleak

Age: 54

Appearance: At a glance Morgan is an imposing figure. He stands at the tall side of average for an astartes, but is far broader than his peers. He has a square jaw and a face that appears to always hold scowl with green eyes. His black curly hair is kept short and his skin is deeply tanned. His armor bares the scars of battle. Morgan is proud to display these more than any medal.

Personality: Morgan has taken the idea that ‘You are what you do’ to heart. He is a warrior pure and simple. While not in combat he can be found preparing for it. He spends most of his time training for conflict, and gathering information on what foes he will face. Morgan rarely smiles or jokes. He constantly pushes himself to be better leading him to be somewhat reckless.

Background: Morgan was 12 years old when he was brought to become one of the Astartes. He grew up around family who worked in the field of agriculture. Even as a young man Morgan had a fascination for the stories of warfare. He was brought to be one of the hopefuls to join the mighty warriors of the Emperor. His transformation from a mere man to a mighty Astartes is a blur in his mind. 

From the moment he left his parents the first clear memory Morgan has is the day he turned 23. He and the others fell from the sky over a world covered by cities. The men and women of that world had defied the Emperor by resisting his great plan. Since that day he has served the Legion to the best of his ability. He has been found gravitating toward the thickest fighting in almost any conflict.

Morgan was given the honor of wielding a mighty powerfist after a conflict with the orks. During the second day of battle his weapon was struck by a stray shot. For the next two days he refused to leave the lines to replace his weapon, and continued on with only a pistol and his own fist. It was noted that he killed some 13 orks in those two days using only his hands.

On the many battlefields Morgan has shown ability for brutal close combat, but has been found lacking in ranged warfare. This aside he has shown no true excellence that makes him different from the other Astartes.

Equipment: Frag grenades, additional ammo, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour 

Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol
Powerfist- ‘Malleus.’ Morgan had lettering placed on the knuckles. “Thou Shalt Kill”


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Edited my character profile, hope that is what you had in mind Darkreever k:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright then, lets see what we have:
G0arr, tack on one or two years in his background to when Fleak was taken, and three or four to that first memory of his if you will.

G0DSMACKED, change the commissar out to something else; the imperial army might have had them but they weren't common elsewhere on Terra or anything. Change it to the local law, the provosts, or something intimidating or gang-like.

And now, onto who is in so far:
-Solaki Andomia - Deus Mortis
-Aalis du Fliet - Boc 
-Dante Emmanuel - G0DSMACKED
-Areem Nikar - Serpion5
-Katas Yteer - Lirael
-Hardrya - Lord of the Night
-Melchior Draco - Dark Angel
-Morgan Fleak - G0arr


Not to bad, thats eight players so far.

Marshal Ragnar, at this time we have one character with a lascannon and one with a meltagun. My limit to the special and heavy weapons is two for every ten (rounding up.) If we get twelve or thirteen players than you are more than welcome to take a heavy bolter.

Though it does seem no one wants a hand flamer or melta pistol, all three possible ones I would allow are still open. (Though again, final say of a character getting them is mine and all that.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey darkreveer, thread looks sweet man, would love to join if your still taking people. Are you??


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Never said I wasn't, in fact my second post says the following:



me said:


> Just like with my other RP's, barring Trail of Bones as an exception, this RP is *open to anyone wishing to join even after we start*. *I may only be able to handle twelve or fifteen players at a time*, but it is entirely possible for characters to be killed and members are more than welcome to make a new one and jump back in.


If anything, I may only allow as many as fifteen members playing at one time but recruitment is open until we come near the end just as I have done with The Claw and intend to do with most, if not all, of my other RP's.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Name:* Terek Marlon

*Age:* 53
*Appearance:* Terek stands 7'4" in full plate and weighs in at an impressive 375 pounds. His stature is so enormous that he dominates whatever room he walks into. He is heavily muscled and think in the neck and shoulders. He hails from a more temperate climate on terra and as such is dark complected, has medium length brown hair that falls just below his ears, and sandy brown colored eyes. His left eye has been extensively replaced with biotics, and several vicious scars run down that side of his face, all trophies of an epic battle with an Ork Nob. 

*Personality:* Loyalty and stubborness are the two qualities that would be used to describe Terek. He would gladly lay down his life for his brother legionares, and takes the loss of comrades in arms very deeply. Terek remembers the name of every Legionare that he has ever served with and he remembers each of the ones lost in combat. He is sarcastic and rough tongued, and impudent to the point of insubordination at times, but his commanding officers let these things slide as Terek excels in almost every facet of battle. He is always in the front lines, spurring his brothers into greater feats. He is always the last to give ground, standing over the wounded until they can be extracted. he is always in high humor, and deals with stress and conflict with humor and redirection. Always the peace maker amongst his brothers and mediator of the inevitable conflit between Legionares. 

*Background:* Born on Terra to farming parents Terek often spent his days working fields, and repairing equipment. As it is today, Terek often attempted to mediate conflict between his peers, but in the end was not afraid to fight to get his point across. When the chance came leave his home and join the Emporer's Crusade, Terek left for the selection. Even after all his years as an Legionare, Terek still appreciates the simple life that were his beginnings. He remembers what is what like to plant fruit and till fields. It is these Earthy roots that drives Terek. He wants all of man-kind to revel in the same experiences. Unlike other Legionares Terek looks forward to the era of peace and prosperity that the Emporer has promised. The age when he can lay down his bolter and work the earth once again. 

During his testing for selection, and subsequently during his training in the legion, Terek's masters have always been impressed with his close quarters skill. More proficient in the use of pistols and close combat weapons, he keeps a bolter only to use until he can get close enough to bear the tools of his expertise. 

In more recent engagements with the orks, Terek has come to know a hatred that he had previously been unable to feel. He hates the greenskins and everything they stand for with a passion that knows no end. He wishes to see the Orks erradicated not just defeated. His list of dead comarades has doubled in the time that he and the second company have been engaged on this front. 

It was in one such engagement that Terek lost his left eye. As he and his squad were scouting through part of a demolished city, searching for signs of the greenskins movement they were ambused by a small warband. Numbering 60 ork Boys, 4 Nobs, and 3 killa kans, Terek and his brothers fought like madmen. After close to 45 minutes of fierce combat, Terek found himself face to face with the largest of the Nobz. His bolter spent, his chainsword bent and broken in the belly of an ork, Terek drew his combat blade and lunged at the green-skinned fiend. The battle was violent and vicious but ended with Terek's blade in the Nobz heart, but not before a massive swipe of the orks rusted and cobbled blade ruined the left side of Terek's face. 

As a token of his victory Terek was presented with a power axe that he has dubbed "Ruin". 

*Equipment:* Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour, 

*Weapons:* Bolter, Melta-pistol, power axe.

I hope this is ok Darkreever. I haven't ever participated in an RP thread and it looked interesting, so be kind


----------



## Yakashia (Oct 5, 2010)

no chance you would want one more


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Darkreaver said he was going to max out at 15. So far he’s confirmed 8. Post on up there Yakashia I’m betting he’ll be okay with you putting a character on paper… er board space.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Midge913: according to the Second ED chaos book for the time frame that we are in a dreadnought was one of the only things that could use a Thunder Hammer.
According to http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Imperium
"Originally Thunder Hammers were only able to be mounted onto Space Marine Terminator Armour"

This depends on darkreever, and sorry if I overstepped my bounds


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Yakashia said:


> Name:Background: Not much is known of his background apart from he was found in a monastery, in which raiders had attacked. They punched and kicked beat him making, him watch them kill and burn the others, spiting and cheering, yelling “where is your god emperor now”. The screams echoed through him with a burning hate, he lunge himself in to one of the raiders knocking him of his feet within seconds he found his hands on a blade that was shelved on the raider’s belt. pulling it out he stab the raider in the throat, blood sprayed up in the air covering Nohan. his eyes spotted the next raider throwing the knife through the air it struck its target square in the back of the head dropping him to the floor, the last raider turns and runs at Nohan, lucky for Nohan had spots the las-pistol with out a second thought he grabs it firing wildly hitting the charging raider again and again till the weapon had nothing left. Days past, chase kneeled at the alter, amongst the dead until found and taken in to the arms of a priest. Who took him to the astartes. He never has forgot the screams or the power which the god emperor gave him that day.


Just so you know mate, the Lectitio Divinitatus, which was written by Lorgar, was written during the Great Crusade, and the Imperial Cult as it is now didn't take root till a good few decades until after the Horus Heresy, which was the end of the Great Crusade.

As we are only 36 years into the Great Crusade, most of the Primarchs haven't even been found, including Lorgar, and since Horus is still loyal, the Imperial cult isn't established. In fact, the Lectitio Divinitatus isn't even written yet, and everyone just reveres the Emperor as a great man. Also, during the Emperor's conquest of Terra and other planets, he wiped out all forms of religion, promulgating the sole belief in scientific empirical truths. So there would be no monasteries. Might want to edit your background in light of these facts. :victory:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok, my bad darkreveer, I must have missed that, I'll post my character in a short bit.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

G0arr said:


> Midge913: according to the Second ED chaos book for the time frame that we are in a dreadnought was one of the only things that could use a Thunder Hammer.
> According to http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Weapons_of_the_Imperium
> "Originally Thunder Hammers were only able to be mounted onto Space Marine Terminator Armour"
> 
> This depends on darkreever, and sorry if I overstepped my bounds


No problems mate! I am not as up on the 40k history as some. If it can't be a thunder hammer no problems, maybe just a giant power maul. I just like the idea of him swinging this giant hammer around. 

Just have to wait for Darkreever to make a ruling. No worries either way.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

just so you know the codexs let an astartes carry 3 hands worth of weapons. a "giant Maul would be a 2 handed weapon, so you would also be allowed a 1 hand weapon, like a pistol. but the bolter is 2 handed as well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well then, looks like I need to make a ruling, shed some light on something, and approve or disapprove of some more character candidates:

First things first, at this time thunder hammer and similar technology for the fleets and their forces is in its infancy. Of the few dreadnoughts within second company, only two or three have them.


Next on the menu would be primarchs. While it is true this is early in the crusade and very little has happened in regards to things that would set the Heresy in motion, we are more than one hundred and fifty years from that, a number of primarchs have been discovered. Now bear with me, the order of discovery for many of the primarchs is still fairly shrouded in mystery as far as I am aware. For this RP, five primarchs have been discovered: Horus, Magnus, Mortarion, Corax, and Lorgar.

Of those five, the VII has fought alongside the Dusk Warriors before the discovery of Mortarion and their renaming to the Death Guard, and more recently (the last three years) the Luna Wolves of Horus.


Moving on to characters now:

Midge913, obviously that thunder hammer needs to go. On top of that, Terek is of the same squad as everyone else here, so no losing his squad and being blown several hundred yards away by a single explosion. Rework that background and bit and lose the thunder hammer and krak grenades.

Yakashia, personally I have always viewed using things like 'information expunged, unknown, classified, etc' as being nothing more than a cop out. In game other characters may not know much about one of their number because in game little is known of them but the character sheet here is not that in game. Pick an age, and lose the unknown in his background.

Also, that background does need to be reworked or revised. Are you honestly claiming a ten year old boy jumped the seven or so feet needed to kick one of the Emperor's proto-astartes in the head while they strolled through a burning monastery? Sorry, but no, not happening.



If you would like some help with things then feel free to PM me, otherwise pin down the unknowns and rework that background.


At this time the list of accepted players has not changed, so no need to post it again. Its what? On the previous page from this one? (I have it set to twenty posts per page, so this is only page two for me.)


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Made the edits to the background and equipment. You can disregard that PM. I thought that this direction would be more in keeping with the rest of the characters so far. Let me know if I need to change anything else.


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Name Thaydar Nickam
Age 53
Appearence Thaydar is the average marine, standing at 7 foot even with no memorable or distinguishing features to set him apart, even the brown spot in his left eye is so unnoticible in the green you can hardly say it is there. He keeps his dirty blonde hair shaved close to the scalp with it never becoming more then an inch long. 

With less muscular development then his fellow marines Thaydar has focused more on his speed and agility and so has built quite the endurance to outlast most oppenents in a fight.
Personality Thaydar is a charmer, quick with a joke and always knowing just what to say, alas he is too quick to trust and so has been betrayed more times then can remember to others he believed friends.
Background While out gathering wood for the fire with his "friend" Benzzy when they were attacked by a native wild cat. Gaing the cat's attention he runs, while looking back he falls down a steep hill landing badly and hears his leg break, the cat watched then walked away. 

Benzzy says he is going back for help but after the sun starts setting Thaydar knows he's been left for dead. After splinting his leg he starts wobbling back, for 3 days he survives off nature when he re-emerges from the woods he sees the recruiting ships and is accepted for training quickly rising to marine rank but never excelling past that.
Equipment Frag grenades, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour. 
Weapons: Bolter, Bolt pistol, Chainsword "Applying for meltagun"

Heres hoping that Thaydar was not found wanting in the eyes of the Emperor and can accompany the Legion for the Glory of the Imperium!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

*Name:* Anatole Nazaire
* 
Age:* 51

* Appearance:* Standing a hair's width over 7ft Anatole would be a giant amongst mortals, but when judged alongside his Astartes brethren he is decidely average in height and musculature. Flattened features, an olive cast to his skin and dark brown, nearing black, hair and eyes betray his origins as a Franc, and in keeping with the warrior traditions of his people his hair is oiled and styled into ringlets.

*Personality:* Anatole Nazaire is calculating and cold, he endeavours to present the image of bonhomie and gregariousness but if an unseen observer were to study him they would eventually come to the conclusion that this persona was false- his outward reactions always slightly slower than his brothers, as if he is carefully considering how to act.
He holds no great affection for mortals or his brethren but he is ferociously loyal to the Imperium and the 7th Legion, willing to do unspeakable acts without remorse or even a flickering of guilt.

*Background:* Born to his widowed, refugee mother in Francia the young Anatole knew little beyond the contempt of adults and the abuse of his peers, and with only a mothers love to sustain him he became steadily more insular as the years passed.
As soon as he was able the boy began to question his mother as to why they must live on the outskirts of town, why he had no father- his mother's answers brought little respite and no joy to Anatole.

His grandfather had been one of the few pro-unification civilians who refused to fight under the banner of the despot Havuleq D'agross at Gaduare, his grandmother a simple scullery maid heavily pregnant with his mother- suffice to say the massacre of Gaduare left his grandfather despised by his fellow townfolk, why hadn't he fought and died with the rest of the 'heroic' freedom fighters? 
As with all mobs looking for a scapegoat the resentment built, the family's pro-imperial leanings fuel to the fire, until one eve as his grandsire was making his way home he was set upon and kicked to death by a crowd of citizens, many people he had known prior to Gaduare.
No arrests were made, no charges levelled at the murderers and the family were labelled conspirators and cowards, no 'decent' shop would sell to them and no 'honest' employer would employ his grandmother.

Years passed...
His grandmother had aged overly-quickly, a life time of crippling drudgery coupled with raising a child alone created a crone where there should have stood a pleasant featured woman entering early middle age. Despite these disadvantages she had raised a pretty daughter who was suprisingly well educated and spoken, unfortunately that beauty caught the eye of the Mayor's son, a brute with no regard for anyone as long as the power of his father's office protected him from reprisals. Returning from the gene-wheat fields one day she was set up on by the mayor's get and two of his thugs...she never knew which was Anatole's father, all she would say was that he was conceived with violence. 

Upon learning this tale the young Nazaire became flinty eyed and began to visibly shake with suppressed rage, taking a knife he strode through the centre of town- with the wails of his mother for him to stop echoing in his ears- heading ever closer to the Mayor's domicile, before he came within sight of the building his progress was blocked by a procession of giant armoured figures in plate the colour of butter and charcoal. Whilst trying to find away around this distraction Anatole caught sight of the old Mayor's son, now village chief himself, conferring with one of the figures- a roar of hatred spilling from his lips was all the warning the 2 men had before the boy's knife came arcing upwards to embed itself in the mayor's chest.
Or so it should have done, the yellow giant's reflexes were superhuman and before the blade could do more than graze the clothing of it's target Anatole found his wrist in a grip as solid as plas-steel.
_
"This one is ours"_ rumbled a voice as if from the heavens, the last words the young Franc heard as a sharp sting followed by a mellow chill robbed him of his senses.

Decades have passed and Brother Anatole Nazaire has never forgotten or forgiven his interrupted revenge, the memory is one he broods on, a regret he can never heal no matter how many of humanity's enemies he slays. But slay he will for in the crucible of battle there lies, for a while at least, a sense of cathartic release, and Brother Anatole is very good at killing...

*Equipment:* Frag grenades standard, Additional ammo, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour 

*Weapons:* Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade, Maul


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Ezio de Altoro

Age: 54

Appearance: He stands at over 7’2 with feline build, more swordfighter like than brawler. His skin is very tanned and a goatee is all that he has for facial hair. He keeps his brown hair in a short ponytail and his eyes are sharply arctic blue.

Personality: Ezio is the model warrior: honorable, loyal, ambitious. If he is guilty of any flaws it is that of Pride in his Legion. The astartes of the Emperor are the epitome of humanity. It is only right that those of noble birth be allowed into the Legionnes Astartes. To have those of commoner blood to be aloud to represent the Emperor in the Great Crusade would only cause problems. Still, he obeys the orders of his superiors to the letter, no matter the cost. To do any less would bring shame upon his House. 

Background: Born into the extremely affluent nobility of Sud Merica, Ezio was raised with a simple understanding: the strong must rule. As a child, Ezio would constantly train himself in the arts of combat by the fight masters his father had paid richly to teach him. When he wasn’t training his body he was studying the mysteries of politics from the finest diplomats his father could find. While the thousands of people who served and labored for his family toiled in the fields, Ezio looked down at them from the high balconies of his family’s estate and knew that was the way it should be. 

On his 14th birthday, Ezio and his family were invited, along with many of the nobility of Sud Merica, to a meeting with Ruler of Earth: the Emperor, as he was simply known. When asking his parents why they were going to meet the Emperor, his father only huffed and stared out the window while his mother smiled and laid a hand on his face before telling him they were going to swear loyalty and show their support for the Emperor. Ezio never met the Emperor that day, being held in a separate room with the many young ones brought to the gathering. What Ezio didn’t know was that was the last he would ever see of his beloved parents.

Ezio waited for what seemed like an eternity before a man dressed in white showed up in the room with a group of people dressed like him behind him and ushered him and the other children in front of them out of the room. Through winding halls and corridors, Ezio and the children followed the directions of their mysterious guides who refused to answer Ezio’s demands of what was going on. Finally the group arrived in a fluorescently lit room. Beeping machines and all kinds of scientific equipment lay around the room. Stepping away from his fellows, the man who first arrived in the room stepped in front of the children. “Congratulations young scions of the nobility, in your parents wisdom they have all bent their knees to the Emperor” the mysterious man said. “In the Emperor’s infinite wisdom, he has seen fit to allow all of you younglings a chance of a lifetime: a chance to join the Legionnes Astartes” he finished pointing at Ezio. “You.” he said before checking a clipboard. “Ezio de Altoro. Step forward.” Ezio hesitantly stepped away from the confused children and followed the scientist over to a sterile metal table. Picking him up, the man laid Ezio down on his back on the table and took his arm. With long syringe, the man pierced Ezio’s arm and took a large dose of his blood. While the man in white took his blood for processing, another of his fellow scientists approached Ezio, who was trying his best not to pass out from blood loss, and held some sort of device over his body for several long moments before a green light appeared on the pad and the man grinned at him.

It was another five minutes before the man in white reappeared beside him. “Fortune smiles upon you Ezio. You meet the genetic and biological requirements needed to join the Astartes.” he said with a smile on his face. “Does this mean I’m going to be an Astartes?” Ezio asked naively. The man only chuckled at the question. “This is only just the beginning. You have a long way to go yet before you can join the VII Legion.” his voice echoed in his head. Before he could ask anymore questions, Ezio felt himself being wheeled out of the room, the last he heard before he finally slipped into unconsciousness was the man in white. “Next.” he said.

The next decade passed Ezio by in a flash. From the moment he woke up on that ice cold table, Ezio belonged to the VII Legion. Day after day, Ezio worked further on his physical and mental prowess. From time to time, he wondered what had become of his parents. He hoped they were ok and even though at first he was extremely mad at them for dumping him with the space marines, a part of him understood that this was something few parents could ever give to their children. As a scout, Ezio had scored above average on the firing range and earned an impressive record in physical combat. However, that is not to say it was all pleasant. Quickly, Ezio had found a group of scouts that hailed from the nobility just as he had. Forming their own social circle, Ezio had almost forgotten that the Legionnes Astartes allowed commoners to serve the Emperor. Ezio was in over 4 brawls with other recruits who he knew were of low birth. Winning against them, Ezio was more than happy to take the punishment the brother-sergeants had given him. In a firefight between the Orks in some nameless skirmish, Ezio earned his battle-armor when he personally took charge of his squad after his commander died from an ork choppa.

Now at 53 years old, Ezio holds the honor of his ancestors, his Legion, and himself above all things, and will allow no one to get in his way in his quest for power. 

Equipment: Frag Grenades, Additional Ammo, Mk II “Crusade” Power Armor

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Regular Sword


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Another day, and yet more people looking to get in; always warms my heart to some degree.

Sorry to have to say this Cowlicker16, but Thaydar needs a bit of work. If the beast was trying to kill them, and he broke his leg, there is no reason or way the cat would have walked away. Its easy prey, you don't just leave that in favour of something else, its like tossing away free money with no strings attached. And then for him to survive and find ships? Again sorry but no.

He could have been with others and they were attacked, and he the only survivor who happened upon warriors of the Emperor marching to a location to seek out candidates. But the current background is a no go. Also, we already have our limit of two heavy/special weapons for the first ten characters, but if we get enough people that I allow two more than you will be the first I mention it to. (Since I do not believe Ragnar has made a character.)


Spikey, good to have you and character approved. Though no power maul, just a regular one.


Nightlord92, good to see your character up, he is good to go as well.



In lieu of other upcoming work, Deus Mortis has dropped out of the RP. Otherwise, the list of players thus far (with pink text) is:

-Aalis du Fliet - Boc 
-Dante Emmanuel - G0DSMACKED
-Areem Nikar - Serpion5
-Katas Yteer - Lirael
-Hardrya - Lord of the Night
-Melchior Draco - Dark Angel
-Morgan Fleak - G0arr
-Terek Marlon - Midge913
-Anatole Nazaire - Baron Spikey
-Ezio de Altoro - Nightlord92


*And for anyone wondering*, I'm gonna update the first post in the next few days with the approved list, along with each of the character sheets quoted and tossed in spoiler tags. (So that it doesn't become this epicly long post when you read it unless you open all the tags.)


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Luther Alrathn
Age: 49

Appearance: For a marine Luther is reasonably short at only 6'9'', but has a very thickset frame, and is very well muscled, he has short crew cut hair, he suffered an injury and lost his right eye which has had to be replaced with bionics, his hair is jet black, which contrasted against his pale skin makes his face appear very thin, his remaining left eye is a deep green with a slight gold rim around his Iris.

Personality: Luther is the classic example of an VII legion marine, stubborn to the very end, Luther will never acknowledge that he is losing, he will always fight on, be it in combat, or in a petty argument, he will never accept defeat, he hides his now bionic right eye through shame, as he believes that it is a sign of weakness but refuses to show that he feels this. As a way of showing his injury has not weakened him, Luther will often get into arguments and occasionally fights with other marines who judge him upon seeing his injury, Luther is a very cold, brutal character, with a short fuse at the best of times, and many marines know how he feels about the eye, and have tried convincing him it is not a weakness at one point or another, but Luther refuses to believe as such, and so many of the aforementioned marines have learnt to not mention his injury. 

Background: Until the age of 11 Luther was a relatively normal child, with an abnormal sense of Morals, and an undying thirst to win at everything, even if he knew to do so was nearly impossible, when he was 11 he was recruited into the emperors legion of warriors.

He soon discovered whilst training for the emperors legion, that he enjoyed hand to hand combat, much more than he did anything else, the thrill of beating his opponent causing him great joy, his immense will power was recognised swiftly, and it seemed only fitting that he ended up getting the geneseed of the XII Legion, which furthermore increased these traits.

During his training to become a member of the seventh legion, he suffered a grievious wound, causing him the loss of his right eye, since that point he has been fitted with a bionic eye, which although it may increase his accuracy with a firearm, he wears as a sign of shame, he blames himself for the injury and will often refer to it as a momentary lack of will power, this is as he believes that if he had not lost his temper, the injury would never have occured, and he thinks that with his level of will power he should have been able to control himself.

Weapons: Bolter, Luther uses a large Combat blade that he 'acquired' during one of the many conquests he took part in, this grants the blade no advantages other than make it almost impossible to break, Luther caries also a hand flamer, which he retrieved from the body of a fellow marine that was slain in combat against the Orks, and he has carried it ever since to show respect to the fallen marine.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

G0DSMACKED as Dante Emmanuel: The Stubborn


Age: 52

Appearance: Standing 7'1" the 330lb Dante is a lean muscular warrior of man. He has stunning blonde hair, and blue eyes. He knows it is his looks that catch people off guard at first. Handsome, or pretty would be a way to describe him, if he weren't in power armor, and carrying the biggest laser you've ever seen. His armor and weapons are meticulously cleaned and re-cleaned and checked every chance he gets.

Personality: Dante is very orderly, and follows his orders to the letter, and takes the too literaly. This makes him efficient if uncaring at times. He is only bothered when they aren't clear. When he receives an order not in line with the others he has recieved he is troubled, and has hesitated. He knows his orders backwards and front, but sees every order as a standing order till told otherwise. He also has studied heavy weapons for nearly as long as he has been a marine. He knows his Lascannon, "The Lightbringer", through and through. He can fully break it down and reassemble it in record time.

Background: When he was 15 he was tinkering with a power relay and shocked himself quite badly. There was a commissar in the med hab, and noticed that inspire of the burns on Dante's shoulder, he was up and about the next day exploring the halls, and wouldn't listen to a single nurse. He was later recruited from his home, and his love for the emperor has served him well. After induction, and transformation into a space marine, Dante found a love of making things dead from long range. At first he was going to pursue sniper training, but instead found nothing quite as efficient as a lascannon. He is especially fond of disabling a vehicle from long distance in the open, then his men pick off the crew as they disembark. In his campaigns against the orks, he is found a supreme hatred for how their vehicles make no sense and you can shoot what is obviously the power conductor that should cause a chain reaction explosion, and nothing happens, but at other times you shoot it in a seemingly useless support strut and the thing lights up the sky.

Equipment: Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour (can i have an targeter?)

Weapons: Lascannon The Lightbringer, Chainsword "Rough Edge"


Serpion5 as Areem Nikar: The Impetus


Age: 55 years

Appearance: Lightly tanned skin, smallish to medium build with slender, well toned muscle. Has a light shade of stubble over his chin (dislikes shaving, only does it every three or four days), and short length brown hair that reaches the nape of his neck. Eyes are also brown, and his face always bears a look of relaxed smugness when not in battle.

Personality: Nikar has an inferiority complex that drives him to excel, to be better at his peers in the field of combat. His competitive streak is fierce, and unless specifically ordered not to he will tend to choose the fiercest looking target he can find. This has had mixed levels of success during his training where he has earned the grudging respect of some of his mentors, and a disappointed resentment from others. Despite being told numerous times that he needs to temper his battlelust, Areem Nikar remains a hothead at heart.

Background: Nikar was selected to join the crusade at the age of fourteen and initiated a year later. At the time, it was little more than an excuse to kill, to satisfy his own violent temperament and prove that he was better than his peers. Time, experience and the influence of nobler souls have since tempered this arrogance, and Nikar is now a valued member of his unit.

Having not been able to participate in the unification of Terra, Nikar has dedicated much of his time to training. Taking a minor interest in the workings of the enhanced warrior, Nikar briefly considered training as an apothecary, but decided against it in favour of his true passion... knife fights.

Equipment: Frag grenades standard, additional ammo or power cells for weapons, Mk 2 ‘Crusade Patern’ power armour.

Weapons: Boltgun, Bolt Pistol as standard. Combat Blade as standard, also carries a second combat blade, due to his affinity for fighting one on one duels with two knives.


Lirael as Katas Yteer: The Brawler


Age: 52

Appearance: He has fair skin, not to the point of pale, but not tanned either. He is tall, standing around 6'10, and has an athletic build without being bulky. His nose is hooked, almost resembling the beak of a falcon or other bird of prey. His thick, straight hair is the color of amber and reaches down to his mid-back.

Background: People chalked it up to bad home life, but the honest truth of it was Katas loved to fight. It wasn't he was looking to prove himself or right any wrongs. He just loved the rush and thrill of combat, and when it was combined with an over-active metabolism, this often resulted in him getting in trouble. Needless to say, this was frowned upon by just about everyone in authority. When he wasn't in a fight, he was in a reeve's cell or other detention center. He joined fight clubs, back-alley bare-knuckle brawls, wrestling matches, or whatever he could get into at the moment.

At age 14, he accidentally killed another boy. It wasn't on purpose, however. One of his opponent's friends struck him from out of his field of view with a piece of lumber. The blow opened a cut on his brow that filled his vision with blood, temporarily blinding him. With his vision so clouded, he struck out, hitting his original target in the neck, damaging the boy's spinal column. The boy, a beefy 17 year old, subsequently died from complications. The boy's friends, upon seeing the strike, ran off to get help. What the reeves saw when they got there was Katas standing over the body of a broken child, covered in blood. Katas was labeled a dangerous brute, little more than an animal, beaten by the reeves, and tossed into a cell until they could figure out what to do with him. When the boy died, the child's father, a somewhat influential merchant, demanded Katas' life.

It was decided to produce him for the Crusade when the Emperor's troops came looking for candidates. There, his fighting spirit could be put to good use, and perhaps the rigors of training would teach him much needed discipline. And if not, then he would die. Either way, they would be rid of him.

Personality: Generally, he's good natured and easy to make laugh. He's easy to befriend, and will remain loyal as long as the other person is honest. Katas can be a bit competitive, however. Simply for the fun of the competition, with no strings attached. He does not bear a grudge against any whom may best him in a competition as long as they do not seek to make it personal.

If it does go that far, however, Katas bears no compulsion to wait for vengeance, and is liable to settle the grudge with a resounding brawl on the spot. This makes him seem a bit flighty and hot-headed. Katas just sees it as setting the record straight so everybody can move on past it. He loves a good brawl, and if somebody challenges him to a fight, he'll often respond the quickest way possible, via fist-in-mouth.

Equipment: Mk2 'Crusade' power armor, frag grenades, Bolter, bolt pistol, power fist


Lord of the Night as Hardrya: The Double-edge


Age: 56 years

Appearance: Hardyra is considered plain with an average height for an Astartes and with typical shortly cut brown hair, plain brown eyes and with no unique features anywhere, almost as if he were cut from a mould of a typical human being. Some have remarked that his appearance is strange, it is too common and without even a single unique fact to identify him by. His armour is just as typical, with no special markings or commendations, with the normal yellow paint scheme with the red helmet and white stripe. He is also typically unsmiling, but not scowling, rather his face is just set in an expressionless mask until something happens, in which case he begins to show reactions.

Personality: Hardrya's personality is considered similar to his appearance, plain in all regards. He is fairly polite, honourable and follows orders well, he does not cause needless antagonism with any of his peers and is usually direct in what he means. However his meek personality conceals a second much darker persona. Underneath the façade Hardrya is psychotic, remorseless, without honour and brutally violent, considering all to be lesser than him, having no regard for human life and viewing others as means to an end. Both personalities appear to be aware of each other, the first personality being afraid of the second one and often deferring to its judgement, while the second personality is disdainful of the first and intimidates it into doing what it wants. The primary personality is loyal to mankind and the Emperor but the second personality is not, viewing loyalty as trite and is only concerned with his own survival. The change in personalities is distinct, the second personality being crude and flippant where the first would be calm and curt, though Hardrya manages to hide it quite well, those who fight with him usually consider his sporadic outbursts to be the result of battle.

Background: Hardrya was taken for recruitment during the last days of the Unification Wars by the VII Legion, where from it is unknown but it was remarked that he had no parents and that nobody would miss him if he were to die. During the training and gene-enhancements he was considered a typical initiate, he performed the training to an adequate standard and encountered the common side-effects of the gene-implants though he was able to survive them. although barely. The training sergeants were pleased at this, as most had expected an average student as Hardrya to fail early. Hardrya's training passed without any major incidents apart from one event, Hardrya was often the subject of ridicule and isolation by the other initiates, until one day when one of the more thuggish initiates attacked Hardrya and knocked him out during a one-sided disagreement. At first nothing happened, but a day later the same initiate was found beaten into submission, he did not remember who had done it. Hardrya was not suspected due to his attitude towards others, however the other initiate had kept quiet out of fear. Hardrya had in fact been the culprit, specifically his darker side, and the other initiate had been intimidated into silence.

After his training Hardrya was taken into the 2nd Company and has served with honour, although he had not done anything to draw attention to himself. He has served in several engagements against the Orks and a single operation against Eldar pirates and despite surviving all of them has somehow managed to do nothing that would single him out from others, almost as if he is trying to avoid attention. It is expected that he will never rise in ranks due to his mediocrity as an Astartes, however it was noted that in some battle occasions he has shown a higher tendency for violence, and becomes louder though this is attributed to the heat of battle, the real reason being very well hidden.

Equipment: Frag grenades, Additional ammo for Bolt weapons, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour.

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword.


Boc as Aalis du Fliet: The Head-strong


Age: 49

Appearance: Aalis hails from the Euro block, with the fair white skin and brunette hair common to the region. His face is aristocratic, with high cheek bones and very pronounced features. When he had been but a human, he had been handsome. Now that he is an enhanced Astartes, his face, while handsome, is out of place and small on his now-enormous musculature. He is of average height for an Astartes, and is very proud of both his personal appearance and that of his armour. He spends his free time either in the gymnasium or the armoury, making sure that his weapons and body were always in the finest condition he could get them.

Personality: Aalis’s largest fault is hubris. He knows that, as a Space Marine, he is far beyond the humanity that he fights for. Any normal Imperial Army or Navy troops that he comes across he shows nothing but disdain for, as he views them as merely the ‘lapdogs of the true warriors of the Imperium.’ Many try to avoid one-on-one conversation with the man, since his arrogance tests the patience of even the most composed Legionnaires. While he is a royal pain-in-the-arse, he is an ideal soldier. He has taken his role as a line-Marine to heart, and is a crack shot with his bolter, although he yearns to earn the privilege of either carrying heavier weapons or being elevated to a Devastator squad, where he can inflict the maximum punishment on the enemies of the Imperium.

Background: As a 15 year old boy, Aalis found himself plucked from the endless habs of the Eurasian Blocks to become a member of the Legiones Astartes, the finest fighting force the galaxy had ever seen. While his memories from before his transformation from human to Legionnaire are a blur, he does recall the incredible sense of pride that filled him upon being found better than his peers, both physically and mentally, and able to become a Legionnaire. That pride has not left him one moment for the past 34 years.

Upon his induction into the training Legions, he had always excelled in marksmanship and close combat. His prowess with a blade was recognized by his trainers, but was overlooked by his ability to hit targets with a bolter. Always in the top quarter of his classes, he was often thought of by his fellows as haughty and aloof, and was often an outsider in social circles but never in military exercises.

His most significant contributions have been seen against the seemingly endless tide of Orks the 15th Fleet has come into contact with. He had single handedly fought a massive nob in close combat, coming out of the encounter badly battered but holding the Ork’s head on his combat blade. For that event, he was awarded with a power sword for both his valor and skill with the blade. Both the fight and the resulting recognition from his superiors are things that he has never let his comrades forget.

Equipment: Frag grenades, additional ammo for bolters, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour, meltabombs 

Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol, power sword


Dark Angel as Melchior Draco: The Noble


Age: 54.

Appearance: Melchior is tall and grim of countenance, with an unsmiling, stern face and chiseled features. His cheekbones and jaw are well-defined, encompassing a face of copper-coloured flesh and tempestuous, stormy grey eyes. His hair is a brilliant white, standing wildly on end atop his skull. His shoulders are broad, and his trapezius muscles extend up his neck, thick yet sinuous. His Crusader armour is particularly ornamental, with segmented torso-plates and studded pauldrons. It is the colour of burnished copper and glorious yellow, with a half-cloak of emerald pulled over his front and back.

Personality: Melchior is taciturn and selective, taking the companionship of only those which he deems necessary. Much like many of his Brothers, Melchior is stoic and stubborn upon the field of battle, refusing to give way to even the most unrelenting of foes. He has a strong sense of honour about him, though, and his unnatural protectiveness goes out to anyone who is in need. He’s a remorseless killer, gladly striking down those who oppose the Legio Astartes and the Emperor of Terra.

Background: Melchior was born to the Nordyc nation of Fynmark. Fynmark was a particularly prosperous nation, employing vast mercenary armies in her service, and boasting an alliance with Ursh. Whenever the madmen of Kalagann marched, a flag representing Fynmark could be counted amongst his cohorts. The Fynmarkian Lancers were vehemently famed for their murderous acts in the South, more importantly, Francia and the Nordafrik Conclaves.

However, when the Emperor came to Ursh, Kalagann betrayed his allies out of fear that they would side with Him. The deploying of atomics on Fynmark decimated the country, wiping cities from the side of the earth, atomizing millions. Men, women and children were killed in one murderous night of explosions. Mass tank battles broke out on the Fynmark-Ursh border, but the crushing numbers of Ursh persevered each and every time. That was until General Ansgar von Draco redeployed his esteemed Snowbears Regiment. 

The pelt-wearing, drug-addicted maniacs took the Ursh border cities by force, executing the populace and leaving them as deserted, flaming hubs. The Snowbears were merciless, cutting down any citizen of Ursh they came across, ignoring the laws of war. Atrocities were committed in cold-blooded revenge, towns looted and women raped. Ansgar von Draco, a High Baron of the Fynmarkian Council, led such barbarous activities himself.

Torn between the Fynmarkians in the east and the Imperials in the west, Ursh was slowly bled into a standstill. Kalagann once again proposed an alliance with Fynmark, but his emissaries were tortured and returned, piece-by-piece. Fynmark would not submit to his torturous grasp, she would now throw her lot in with the Techno-Tyrant of Ursh. And so, on the defeat of Ursh, Fynmark held great celebrations. Any surviving Ursh immigrants which had took up residence in Fynmark were beheaded and bled dry, before being fed to the hounds.

Ansgar von Draco was critically hailed as a hero, despite the warnings of many other Counts. Ansgar was brash and quick to anger, but a gentleman nonetheless. The warnings of his friends hurt him, and he longed for revenge. And so, von Draco traveled to the nearby country of Scandia. There, the cousins of the Fynmarkians were outraged by their sickening actions against the Ursh, and von Draco played his ploy. He claimed that certain Fynmarkian Counts were preparing for war with the Scandians, presenting fabricated war plans and codenames.

The Scandians agreed to deploy assassination units against the Counts, and von Draco began his rise into power. Over the next week, the Counts were killed in a myriad of methods. Some were gutted, others burned. But; they all died. Ansgar von Draco had damned himself in his treacherous acts. The Fynmarkians were told of his deception by a holidaying Fynmarkian General, who had witnessed and recorded von Draco’s dastardly conversations with the Scandian officials.

Arrested and beaten, von Draco was put on mock-trial. The outcomes would all be the same. Guilty. However, the Count defiantly, or stubbornly, held his ground against the accusers. After a lengthy trial of six months, von Draco was found guilty. He was stripped of his titles and lands, a great dishonour to any Fynmarkian. Left to the streets, he turned to the loyal remnants of the Snowbears for aid. Those families which could afford to take him in, did so. For several years, Ansgar Draco hobbled between towns and cities, finding former allies and housing with them while he could.

A hermit by nature, Draco had grown accustom to such blatant disappointment and nights of starvation. That was, until he met a Countess. Far younger and much more beautiful, she took pity on Draco and offered up her home to him. Passion bloomed between the two, unexpectedly. The Countess bore Draco his second child, the first having died when Draco himself was still a youth. While the esteemed title of von could not be returned to his descendants, the Draco Bloodline continued to blossom.

While the Draco’s prospered, Terra did not. Scandia was destroyed by the Emperor for refusal to comply, as was Francia in the South. Fynmark, however, subjugated out of fear. Few fortress-cities in Fynmark refused to bow down, and those that did were slaughtered by the Emperor’s Thunder Warriors. Blasphemous nights of bloodshed between family members took place, as Fynmarkian Nationalists battled with Fynmarkian Imperials.

Decades past, and the Draco line once again fell into decay. Several of them had been implicated in a plot against the Emperor, and the Ruler of Mankind declared vehemently that he wanted them executed. The radically altered Fynmarkians complied. They shot the Draco’s on sight and burned their property, rendering the few survivors homeless. They escaped further deprivations by traveling North, into the wilderness. There, they found pockets of life, the odd town or village.

Building their house, the Draco’s openly cited their intentions to rule over the North. Previously leaderless and devoid of law, the Northerners hesitatingly abided. Their bumpy history, had finally smoothed. The Draco’s were loved by their subjects for being kind and graceful, and most of all, for their continuous interaction amongst the towns. They did not fear death or the people. They were untouchables, a caste of superiors amongst their loving lowers.

Some one-hundred years after Ansgar Draco’s disgrace, Melchior was born. His father was an officer in the Snowbears, much like his ancestor had been, and thus was constantly deployed to mop up resisting nations. Due to his mother being lost in a disastrous caesarian operation, Melchior was brought up in a world that favoured military expansionism and the Warrior’s Code. He was alienated from his father, purposefully, so that when his father’s inevitable death came, it would mean little to Melchior.

His upbringing was filled with protectors and aides. Hrothgar, his fatherly figure, taught him of the Fynmarkians’ long-lasting tradition of dueling, and it struck a great interest with Melchior. He honed his skills with the blade and rifle, often partaking in local hunting games and duelling competitions. He was outmatched constantly, and in jealous contempt began to push himself harder and harder. Eventually, he became the best which the North could offer.

When he reached 14; a Stormbird came to the North. Aboard it, a delegate of Thunder Warriors. These Proto-Astartes were veterans of campaigns past, and came for the sole purpose of recruiting. Initially Hrothgar refused to allow Melchior to take part in the tribulation games, stating that war was no life for him. However, after constant nagging and heated arguments, Hrothgar traveled with Melchior to the nearest games. Here, the boys were forced to compete in blood sports, with the winner of each bout being considered for candidacy.

Wielding his gladius, Melchior was tossed into the pit with an older, more experienced boy. The boy was reckless, however, and charged in a blind rage at Melchior. Using his honour duelling tactics, Melchior merely sidestepped and thrust his blade through the ribcage of his fellow wannabe. He died instantly, and Melchior was hailed as winner by the Proto-Astartes Overmaster. Hrothgar was sickened that his sonly master had murdered for the chance of more killing, and left in a tantrum, never to see Melchior again.

Taken to some far off land aboard the Stormbird, Melchior was gifted to the Gene-Splicers of the Emperor. Countless incisions were cut from his torso, and countless organs were embedded within. The Gene-Seed had a profound effect on Melchior. Not only did his musculature grow greatly, but his hair turned a stark white and his pupils a tempestuous grey. His face hardened and twisted until his former countenance was all but gone, his features that of someone else’s.

When he embarked on the Great Crusade, Melchior was present at many genocidal campaigns. He piously defended and attacked, cutting down any who refused to bow before the Emperor’s Greatness. He did not particularly great feat, though. He was a line soldier within the Legio Astartes, another nameless Space Marine amongst untold numbers more.

Equipment;

Bolter ‘Vehemence.’ Unlike the standard bolter, the sickle magazine was situated behind the handle and trigger, meaning the breach block had to be drawn back further to fire each shot. This resulted in a slightly slower, but much more powerful punch than afforded by the regulation bolter.

Bolt Pistol ‘Creed.’

Combat Blade ‘Snowbear.’ The pommel and hilt is wrapped in the fur of a Snowbear, of which was personally taken by Melchior was a child, during an hunt.

Gladius ‘Kreuzritter.’ Crusader in an ancient language, a fitting name, in the eyes of Melchior.


G0arr as Morgan Fleak: The Warrior


Age: 54

Appearance: At a glance Morgan is an imposing figure. He stands at the tall side of average for an astartes, but is far broader than his peers. He has a square jaw and a face that appears to always hold scowl with green eyes. His black curly hair is kept short and his skin is deeply tanned. His armor bares the scars of battle. Morgan is proud to display these more than any medal.

Personality: Morgan has taken the idea that ‘You are what you do’ to heart. He is a warrior pure and simple. While not in combat he can be found preparing for it. He spends most of his time training for conflict, and gathering information on what foes he will face. Morgan rarely smiles or jokes. He constantly pushes himself to be better leading him to be somewhat reckless.

Background: Morgan was 12 years old when he was brought to become one of the Astartes. He grew up around family who worked in the field of agriculture. Even as a young man Morgan had a fascination for the stories of warfare. He was brought to be one of the hopefuls to join the mighty warriors of the Emperor. His transformation from a mere man to a mighty Astartes is a blur in his mind.

From the moment he left his parents the first clear memory Morgan has is the day he turned 23. He and the others fell from the sky over a world covered by cities. The men and women of that world had defied the Emperor by resisting his great plan. Since that day he has served the Legion to the best of his ability. He has been found gravitating toward the thickest fighting in almost any conflict.

Morgan was given the honor of wielding a mighty powerfist after a conflict with the orks. During the second day of battle his weapon was struck by a stray shot. For the next two days he refused to leave the lines to replace his weapon, and continued on with only a pistol and his own fist. It was noted that he killed some 13 orks in those two days using only his hands.

On the many battlefields Morgan has shown ability for brutal close combat, but has been found lacking in ranged warfare. This aside he has shown no true excellence that makes him different from the other Astartes.

Equipment: Frag grenades, additional ammo, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour

Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol
Powerfist- ‘Malleus.’ Morgan had lettering placed on the knuckles. “Thou Shalt Kill”


Midge913 as Terek Marlon: The Relentless


Age: 53
Appearance: Terek stands 7'4" in full plate and weighs in at an impressive 375 pounds. His stature is so enormous that he dominates whatever room he walks into. He is heavily muscled and think in the neck and shoulders. He hails from a more temperate climate on terra and as such is dark complected, has medium length brown hair that falls just below his ears, and sandy brown colored eyes. His left eye has been extensively replaced with biotics, and several vicious scars run down that side of his face, all trophies of an epic battle with an Ork Nob.

Personality: Loyalty and stubborness are the two qualities that would be used to describe Terek. He would gladly lay down his life for his brother legionares, and takes the loss of comrades in arms very deeply. Terek remembers the name of every Legionare that he has ever served with and he remembers each of the ones lost in combat. He is sarcastic and rough tongued, and impudent to the point of insubordination at times, but his commanding officers let these things slide as Terek excels in almost every facet of battle. He is always in the front lines, spurring his brothers into greater feats. He is always the last to give ground, standing over the wounded until they can be extracted. he is always in high humor, and deals with stress and conflict with humor and redirection. Always the peace maker amongst his brothers and mediator of the inevitable conflit between Legionares.

Background: Born on Terra to farming parents Terek often spent his days working fields, and repairing equipment. As it is today, Terek often attempted to mediate conflict between his peers, but in the end was not afraid to fight to get his point across. When the chance came leave his home and join the Emporer's Crusade, Terek left for the selection. Even after all his years as an Legionare, Terek still appreciates the simple life that were his beginnings. He remembers what is what like to plant fruit and till fields. It is these Earthy roots that drives Terek. He wants all of man-kind to revel in the same experiences. Unlike other Legionares Terek looks forward to the era of peace and prosperity that the Emporer has promised. The age when he can lay down his bolter and work the earth once again.

During his testing for selection, and subsequently during his training in the legion, Terek's masters have always been impressed with his close quarters skill. More proficient in the use of pistols and close combat weapons, he keeps a bolter only to use until he can get close enough to bear the tools of his expertise.

In more recent engagements with the orks, Terek has come to know a hatred that he had previously been unable to feel. He hates the greenskins and everything they stand for with a passion that knows no end. He wishes to see the Orks erradicated not just defeated. His list of dead comarades has doubled in the time that he and the second company have been engaged on this front.

It was in one such engagement that Terek lost his left eye. As he and his squad were scouting through part of a demolished city, searching for signs of the greenskins movement they were ambused by a small warband. Numbering 60 ork Boys, 4 Nobs, and 3 killa kans, Terek and his brothers fought like madmen. After close to 45 minutes of fierce combat, Terek found himself face to face with the largest of the Nobz. His bolter spent, his chainsword bent and broken in the belly of an ork, Terek drew his combat blade and lunged at the green-skinned fiend. The battle was violent and vicious but ended with Terek's blade in the Nobz heart, but not before a massive swipe of the orks rusted and cobbled blade ruined the left side of Terek's face.

As a token of his victory Terek was presented with a power axe that he has dubbed "Ruin".

Equipment: Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour,

Weapons: Bolter, Melta-pistol, power axe.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Baron Spikey as Anatole Nazaire: The Unforgiving


Age: 51

Appearance: Standing a hair's width over 7ft Anatole would be a giant amongst mortals, but when judged alongside his Astartes brethren he is decidely average in height and musculature. Flattened features, an olive cast to his skin and dark brown, nearing black, hair and eyes betray his origins as a Franc, and in keeping with the warrior traditions of his people his hair is oiled and styled into ringlets.

Personality: Anatole Nazaire is calculating and cold, he endeavours to present the image of bonhomie and gregariousness but if an unseen observer were to study him they would eventually come to the conclusion that this persona was false- his outward reactions always slightly slower than his brothers, as if he is carefully considering how to act.
He holds no great affection for mortals or his brethren but he is ferociously loyal to the Imperium and the 7th Legion, willing to do unspeakable acts without remorse or even a flickering of guilt.

Background: Born to his widowed, refugee mother in Francia the young Anatole knew little beyond the contempt of adults and the abuse of his peers, and with only a mothers love to sustain him he became steadily more insular as the years passed.
As soon as he was able the boy began to question his mother as to why they must live on the outskirts of town, why he had no father- his mother's answers brought little respite and no joy to Anatole.

His grandfather had been one of the few pro-unification civilians who refused to fight under the banner of the despot Havuleq D'agross at Gaduare, his grandmother a simple scullery maid heavily pregnant with his mother- suffice to say the massacre of Gaduare left his grandfather despised by his fellow townfolk, why hadn't he fought and died with the rest of the 'heroic' freedom fighters?
As with all mobs looking for a scapegoat the resentment built, the family's pro-imperial leanings fuel to the fire, until one eve as his grandsire was making his way home he was set upon and kicked to death by a crowd of citizens, many people he had known prior to Gaduare.
No arrests were made, no charges levelled at the murderers and the family were labelled conspirators and cowards, no 'decent' shop would sell to them and no 'honest' employer would employ his grandmother.

Years passed...
His grandmother had aged overly-quickly, a life time of crippling drudgery coupled with raising a child alone created a crone where there should have stood a pleasant featured woman entering early middle age. Despite these disadvantages she had raised a pretty daughter who was suprisingly well educated and spoken, unfortunately that beauty caught the eye of the Mayor's son, a brute with no regard for anyone as long as the power of his father's office protected him from reprisals. Returning from the gene-wheat fields one day she was set up on by the mayor's get and two of his thugs...she never knew which was Anatole's father, all she would say was that he was conceived with violence.

Upon learning this tale the young Nazaire became flinty eyed and began to visibly shake with suppressed rage, taking a knife he strode through the centre of town- with the wails of his mother for him to stop echoing in his ears- heading ever closer to the Mayor's domicile, before he came within sight of the building his progress was blocked by a procession of giant armoured figures in plate the colour of butter and charcoal. Whilst trying to find away around this distraction Anatole caught sight of the old Mayor's son, now village chief himself, conferring with one of the figures- a roar of hatred spilling from his lips was all the warning the 2 men had before the boy's knife came arcing upwards to embed itself in the mayor's chest.
Or so it should have done, the yellow giant's reflexes were superhuman and before the blade could do more than graze the clothing of it's target Anatole found his wrist in a grip as solid as plas-steel.

 "This one is ours" rumbled a voice as if from the heavens, the last words the young Franc heard as a sharp sting followed by a mellow chill robbed him of his senses.

Decades have passed and Brother Anatole Nazaire has never forgotten or forgiven his interrupted revenge, the memory is one he broods on, a regret he can never heal no matter how many of humanity's enemies he slays. But slay he will for in the crucible of battle there lies, for a while at least, a sense of cathartic release, and Brother Anatole is very good at killing...

Equipment: Frag grenades standard, Additional ammo, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ Power Armour

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade, Maul


Nightlord92 as Ezio de Altoro: The Chosen


Age: 54

Appearance: He stands at over 7’2 with feline build, more swordfighter like than brawler. His skin is very tanned and a goatee is all that he has for facial hair. He keeps his brown hair in a short ponytail and his eyes are sharply arctic blue.

Personality: Ezio is the model warrior: honorable, loyal, ambitious. If he is guilty of any flaws it is that of Pride in his Legion. The astartes of the Emperor are the epitome of humanity. It is only right that those of noble birth be allowed into the Legionnes Astartes. To have those of commoner blood to be aloud to represent the Emperor in the Great Crusade would only cause problems. Still, he obeys the orders of his superiors to the letter, no matter the cost. To do any less would bring shame upon his House.

Background: Born into the extremely affluent nobility of Sud Merica, Ezio was raised with a simple understanding: the strong must rule. As a child, Ezio would constantly train himself in the arts of combat by the fight masters his father had paid richly to teach him. When he wasn’t training his body he was studying the mysteries of politics from the finest diplomats his father could find. While the thousands of people who served and labored for his family toiled in the fields, Ezio looked down at them from the high balconies of his family’s estate and knew that was the way it should be.

On his 14th birthday, Ezio and his family were invited, along with many of the nobility of Sud Merica, to a meeting with Ruler of Earth: the Emperor, as he was simply known. When asking his parents why they were going to meet the Emperor, his father only huffed and stared out the window while his mother smiled and laid a hand on his face before telling him they were going to swear loyalty and show their support for the Emperor. Ezio never met the Emperor that day, being held in a separate room with the many young ones brought to the gathering. What Ezio didn’t know was that was the last he would ever see of his beloved parents.

Ezio waited for what seemed like an eternity before a man dressed in white showed up in the room with a group of people dressed like him behind him and ushered him and the other children in front of them out of the room. Through winding halls and corridors, Ezio and the children followed the directions of their mysterious guides who refused to answer Ezio’s demands of what was going on. Finally the group arrived in a fluorescently lit room. Beeping machines and all kinds of scientific equipment lay around the room. Stepping away from his fellows, the man who first arrived in the room stepped in front of the children. “Congratulations young scions of the nobility, in your parents wisdom they have all bent their knees to the Emperor” the mysterious man said. “In the Emperor’s infinite wisdom, he has seen fit to allow all of you younglings a chance of a lifetime: a chance to join the Legionnes Astartes” he finished pointing at Ezio. “You.” he said before checking a clipboard. “Ezio de Altoro. Step forward.” Ezio hesitantly stepped away from the confused children and followed the scientist over to a sterile metal table. Picking him up, the man laid Ezio down on his back on the table and took his arm. With long syringe, the man pierced Ezio’s arm and took a large dose of his blood. While the man in white took his blood for processing, another of his fellow scientists approached Ezio, who was trying his best not to pass out from blood loss, and held some sort of device over his body for several long moments before a green light appeared on the pad and the man grinned at him.

It was another five minutes before the man in white reappeared beside him. “Fortune smiles upon you Ezio. You meet the genetic and biological requirements needed to join the Astartes.” he said with a smile on his face. “Does this mean I’m going to be an Astartes?” Ezio asked naively. The man only chuckled at the question. “This is only just the beginning. You have a long way to go yet before you can join the VII Legion.” his voice echoed in his head. Before he could ask anymore questions, Ezio felt himself being wheeled out of the room, the last he heard before he finally slipped into unconsciousness was the man in white. “Next.” he said.

The next decade passed Ezio by in a flash. From the moment he woke up on that ice cold table, Ezio belonged to the VII Legion. Day after day, Ezio worked further on his physical and mental prowess. From time to time, he wondered what had become of his parents. He hoped they were ok and even though at first he was extremely mad at them for dumping him with the space marines, a part of him understood that this was something few parents could ever give to their children. As a scout, Ezio had scored above average on the firing range and earned an impressive record in physical combat. However, that is not to say it was all pleasant. Quickly, Ezio had found a group of scouts that hailed from the nobility just as he had. Forming their own social circle, Ezio had almost forgotten that the Legionnes Astartes allowed commoners to serve the Emperor. Ezio was in over 4 brawls with other recruits who he knew were of low birth. Winning against them, Ezio was more than happy to take the punishment the brother-sergeants had given him. In a firefight between the Orks in some nameless skirmish, Ezio earned his battle-armor when he personally took charge of his squad after his commander died from an ork choppa.

Now at 53 years old, Ezio holds the honor of his ancestors, his Legion, and himself above all things, and will allow no one to get in his way in his quest for power.

Equipment: Frag Grenades, Additional Ammo, Mk II “Crusade” Power Armor

Weapons: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Regular Sword


heartslayer as Luther Alrathn: The Ashamed


Age: 49

Appearance: For a marine Luther is reasonably short at only 6'9'', but has a very thickset frame, and is very well muscled, he has short crew cut hair, he suffered an injury and lost his right eye which has had to be replaced with bionics, his hair is jet black, which contrasted against his pale skin makes his face appear very thin, his remaining left eye is a deep green with a slight gold rim around his Iris.

Personality: Luther is the classic example of an VII legion marine, stubborn to the very end, Luther will never acknowledge that he is losing, he will always fight on, be it in combat, or in a petty argument, he will never accept defeat, he hides his now bionic right eye through shame, as he believes that it is a sign of weakness but refuses to show that he feels this. As a way of showing his injury has not weakened him, Luther will often get into arguments and occasionally fights with other marines who judge him upon seeing his injury, Luther is a very cold, brutal character, with a short fuse at the best of times, and many marines know how he feels about the eye, and have tried convincing him it is not a weakness at one point or another, but Luther refuses to believe as such, and so many of the aforementioned marines have learnt to not mention his injury.

Background: Until the age of 11 Luther was a relatively normal child, with an abnormal sense of Morals, and an undying thirst to win at everything, even if he knew to do so was nearly impossible, when he was 11 he was recruited into the emperors legion of warriors.

He soon discovered whilst training for the emperors legion, that he enjoyed hand to hand combat, much more than he did anything else, the thrill of beating his opponent causing him great joy, his immense will power was recognised swiftly, and it seemed only fitting that he ended up getting the geneseed of the XII Legion, which furthermore increased these traits.

During his training to become a member of the seventh legion, he suffered a grievious wound, causing him the loss of his right eye, since that point he has been fitted with a bionic eye, which although it may increase his accuracy with a firearm, he wears as a sign of shame, he blames himself for the injury and will often refer to it as a momentary lack of will power, this is as he believes that if he had not lost his temper, the injury would never have occured, and he thinks that with his level of will power he should have been able to control himself.

Weapons: Bolter, Luther uses a large Combat blade that he 'acquired' during one of the many conquests he took part in, this grants the blade no advantages other than make it almost impossible to break, Luther caries also a hand flamer, which he retrieved from the body of a fellow marine that was slain in combat against the Orks, and he has carried it ever since to show respect to the fallen marine.



Note: those titles at the end of everyones names, they aren't important. Just something I'm using for one reason or another; overall they mean nothing. (Though some or all of them do look cool.)




Alright, so I have been scratching my head over why I can't get the above character list on post one. The answer: Toss the above into something like microsoft word and theres about nineteen pages of material, it can't be done in one post. Still gonna update post one with a list of the approved characters as I said I would, but sadly I will not be able to put up everyone's character sheet over there.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

You're missing Deus Mortis from the list, mate. Glad to see this is still up and running, I had started to have my doubts!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As I said in a previous post (I think the one before the above two) Deus dropped out.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Of course, I knew that. I was merely testing your brilliant mind. You pass the test, Dark.. :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Double-Edge huh?, I like it. Looking forward to this starting up Reever.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I hope everyone had/ is having a good Christmas, or a good day in general. Without further ado the action thread is up, looking forward to seeing what you lot have in store.


And for anyone who has not joined as of yet, do not let the action thread starting deter you from doing so. Recruitment is to remain open for some time, so join at your leisure though do keep in mind the sooner the better. Not just because it means less reading through in order to catch up, but the further into the story the more tight knit the group becomes. Some of you don't believe me, ask Dark Angel; he might be able to vouch for that. (Or anyone taking part in The Claw.)


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

ok... somebody save me please.

also ill let darkreever say what effect blowing up that power-works had.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Vitus Garvos

Age: 55

Appearance: Vitus stands at 7"3 and though he is wiry he has the immense strength that all astartes have. He has one scar from his battles against the foes of the Emperor, crude and made by the blade of an ork. It runs from the bottom of his eyes down his right cheek to his chin. He is clean shaven and is brown hair is cut short. His eyes are dark green and is left leg is biotic being blown apart from just above his knee downwards. He has pale skin and his armour is scarred from his time in battle, still retaining its yellow colour and red helm.

Personality: Vitus is a short tempered marine, constantly trying to prove his worth on the field of battle to his superiors. He is arrogant but to a point. He believes in himself but shows absolute loyalty to his legion, squad and company. He is quick to anger though, this has led him to confrontations with men from other companies and indeed his own one as he believe that they have insulted him deeply with their words. He takes any slight seriously and will normally settle it in the combat training cages.

Background: Vitus was born into a lower noble class family on the glorious world of Terra. His fathers family had supported the Emperor in the unification war, ready to provide any assistance that was required of them. They shared the Emperor's belief of a united galaxy over all else. Vitus was the first child born unto them, and he can remember two siblings before he was inducted into the legion.

He was always thought to have a short temper, though his parents and family put it down to not getting what he wanted. He took every slight against him, and at the age of thirteen he was involved with a fight with his peers. In it he broke ones nose and anothers arm. When he was 14 he was involved in trials to see if he could join the Emperor's Astartes, the powerful warriors that helped him unify Terra. He was put through his paces, showing him to be a stubborn and determined individual being recruited by the legion representatives.

He passed all the trials and tests that were thrown at him, adapting and learning as well as receiving the geeneseed of the Emperor, he grew taller than he could imagine, multiple organs were implanted in him to heighten his abilities even further. He trained hard through this time, spending time in the practice sparring cages with the other novices. Eventually he was gifted with the armour of the VII Legion and was inducted into the second company. He was thrown at all the horrors that awaited the Emperor's forces and defeated each one. He did however lose his left leg to a stray rocket, fighting the foul orks. He also got his scar on his face from an ork choppa, lucky that it wasn't any deeper or higher up.


Equipment: Frag grenades , additional ammo Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour 

Weapons: Bolter with Vitus Garvos inscribed on it, a bolt pistol, a combat blade and "Victorious" his glorious chainsword.

Hope that this is ok, and obviously anything that you wish to be redone shall be.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ramo, apologies in the lateness of getting this post up. Liking what I see, and you made the change as I asked elsewhere so I have no qualms with Vitus. Welcome aboard and feel free to post with everyone else.


On that note, in regards to this RP there is something that I noticed in the initial action posts and wanted to clarify. This RP is set thirty four years into the Great Crusade and you have all been taking part in the fighting and reclaiming for all that time. Your not entering your first real test of combat, that was many years ago; though do not get me wrong you are not veterans of war either.

In regards to the squad, you all already know each other. Hell you've fought alongside each other for those thirty four years. This allows for the bypassing of that ever so awkward introduction phase that most RP's start off with. Not as bad when you all already know each other, lets you get right to the character bonding/building without feeling to strange for it.



To those of you who have posted already, looking glorious. It also looks like I will have to make sure to step things up in the updates to keep up with some of you in length, so thanks for giving me that small personal challenge. Should go on to make things that much better. For those who see the posts don't worry to much; its still only a ten sentence minimum but more is better if you can manage it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Ah, alright Darkreever. I`ll edit those tidbits so it looks better. Sorry for that!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Can't promise I'll post before next monday- I'm off to my mates tomorrow till Sunday night so depending what time I leave tomorrow I'll try and get a post up.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a reminder for some of you, the action thread is up and awaiting a post from you.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

some of us eagerly awaiting the update


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I think that some more of the players need to post up before we get an update. This is the first scene of the play so to speak and when need to get more folks rolling..... <hint><hint>


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

sorry will post now


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

Name: Xerxes Cain

Age: 49

Appearance: Xerxes is a thin, blade of a man. Tall, even for a space marine but thin to the point of skeletal. His deep black eyes stare out from between a heavy brow and high cheekbones. He is bald and pallid.

Personality: Xerxes is a dour and grim individual. Driven by a burning need to make up for his moment of failure he will do anything, kill anyone and never, ever surrender. 

Background: As a boy Xerxes lived a life of hardship and violence. Orphaned at a young age, he fought fiercely, not only for his own survival but for that of his sister. Xerxes' ferocity and skill earned him no small renown amongst the gangs Neiyorc but it was his sisters beauty that became legendary. And so it came to pass that a young gangster decided she would be the jewel to make his crown. He sent a couple of his finest men to bring her to him, but they did not return. He sent a handful more and they too did not return. The young man became furious and headed off with a dozen men. The fighting was long, Xerxes launching ambush after ambush, killing from the shadows and disappearing back to them again. But in time the gangs numbers began to tell, Xerxes was driven back and back and eventually he was forced into a final stand before the entrance to his and his sisters hidden home. Of the dozen men that had come for her, only five remained. But that was five too many and Xerxes was laid low. His sister was dragged of in the dirt and he was left to bleed and dye. But as he lay there dying, Angels descended on wings of fire. They took him with them and gave him new life having watched his battles from afar. Xerxes remembers little of his past but the shame of his failure haunts him to this day.

Equipment: Frag grenades, ammo, Crusade armour

Weapons: Bolter, bolt pistol, Combat knife

EDITED: Is that better? I personally don't think it's unreasonable to suggest a marine recruit would be capable of killing twenty men in two weeks. They are going to become killing machines after all. 

Also I couldn't find the action thread, am I just being thick?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As I tend to keep mentioning, this RP is open to those who would like to join for quite some time. So if you see its already started and might be to late, guess again. (Until we get very far in the RP that is.)

Now, onto your character MEQinc;

As he is, I am not accepting Xerxes. That background is just to unbelievable, are you honestly trying to sell me a story of a child in his early teens killing off close to forty men?

Where from Terra is Xerxes from? (This can be the slums of one of the conquered techno warlords, or a 'specific' place) What about his selection? (Like thousands of others, Xerxes was taken from his home after it was discovered that he would be viable to become a space marine.)


In regards to weapons, no sniper rifle. In my first post I gave options for what weapons could be taken and that is not amongst them. We have enough of the heavy/special weapons and should I decide to allow more there are a few others that showed interest ahead of you.


So make those changes and lets see what happens.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Was just rolling through my subscriptions and saw this floating way toward the bottom. Anyone else going to roll with a post?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Terrible apologies for the lack of anything from me here; some stuff happened and it appears that half our players have chosen to fuck off without a word for whatever reason.

Anyway, update will be up in moments, so hopefully of the seven players who bothered to post, your all still in or at least will give me some sort of courtesy to inform me of otherwise rather than have something like this happen again.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Any room for another player DR? 
Decided that I want a little diversity with GMs and that I play to much of Revan's RPs 
A quick answer would be nice


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Sure, with our apparent loss of nearly half the cast some of the options may have opened as well. I believe at this time we only have one heavy weapon, so you could be free to take a special/heavy weapon if you would like.

As per my thing, throw up a character, I'll look him over and either approve or not and tell you what I would like changed if need be.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Fine by me ^^ 
Just to be completely clear about it and not messing things up, we are space marines true? 
I also wanted to ask if instead of the standard bolter and other stuff can I take a sniper rifle?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

komanko said:


> Just to be completely clear about it and not messing things up, we are space marines true?


Space marines of the VII legion, fighting about thirty four years into the Great Crusade.



komanko said:


> I also wanted to ask if instead of the standard bolter and other stuff can I take a sniper rifle?


No, I believe someone else asked this of me and I turned them down and there are some decision I do not reverse. There are a fair number of options that can be chosen from, please work with those.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

No problem, was just asking in any case ^^
OK, I'll get to work on it right now.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Terrible apologies for the lack of anything from me here; some stuff happened and it appears that half our players have chosen to fuck off without a word for whatever reason.
> 
> Anyway, update will be up in moments, so hopefully of the seven players who bothered to post, your all still in or at least will give me some sort of courtesy to inform me of otherwise rather than have something like this happen again.


I`m still in, Reever. Should be able to write something up in a few days. :victory:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am still in.. omw to work though


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey darkreever, I'm suprised I hadn't seen this thread before and I'd love to join in! If you'll have me of course. I've already started working on the character sheet.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Yeah I am still here as well


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm still in. Currently having issues due to weather. I'll try to get something up in the next few days, weather permitting.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Sorry for the long wait, yet I decided that entering an already running RP is not to my liking... So, I'll skip this one and hope that you will open a new RP soon.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Name: Argus Daggerhorn

Age: 51

Apperence: Light skin, no facial hair and some very short hair. No interesting facial features.

Personality: A great marksman and quite tough, although Argus has very little skill in actually using a weapon up close...

Background: Grew up in a small farming community and Argus was always fasinated in the stars. from a young age argus was part of a freedom force trying to overthrow an evil Terran dictator, this group of fighters also supported the Emperor's army in taking control of earth. however none of them were geneiticly modified. Argus then volenteered to become a space marine.

Equipment: Frag grenades standard*, additional ammo or power cells for weapons*, Mk 2 ‘Crusade’ power armour 

Weapons: nothing special, Bolter, bolt pistol and a traditional Terran mace.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

As he is, Argus Daggerhorn is not accepted. Personality is for personality, not for traits like being a good marksman or terrible at close quarters fighting. Is he high strung, laid back, joyful, etc?


Also the background is an issue, I would like more and Argus would both be to young to take part in the unification wars and they didn't exactly go around looking for volunteers. If the candidate was viable, that was essentially it, very little asking and very little choice in the matter.


The weapons are fine, age is not a problem, and though I would like for more in appearence (is he tall/short, stocky/thin, is his light skin white, is it light tan, what about the eyes and the rest of the face?) I can live with it as is. (Though I might make some stuff up of my own to have some fun with him due to the lack.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Name: Titus Lireal

Age: 52

Appearance: Titus is a few inches shorter then the average marine of the VII Legion Astartes, yet that is the only physical "shortcoming" that he has. He is broad in the shoulders and thick with muscle, he is very compact and built like a freight train. His face is one of muddied genetics much like the people where he comes from, a square jaw line with strong cheekbones tells of ancient Germanic heritage. His stubby beard, light brown close cropped hair, bright blue eyes, and somewhat concaved cheeks and receeding hairline mark out his ancient Gaelic heritage. His skin is very tan due to its natural sensitivity to the rays of stars.

Personality: Titus is a born protector through and through. Before becoming a marine he often stood up against gangers who would attack those who were weak and could not protect themselves. He is loud and not afraid to voice his opinion and defend it, yet because of this he often comes off as uneducated or somewhat stupid which is most certainly not the case. If needed he can be very cunning and inventive and is not afraid to try new techniques or think out of the box when it comes to tactics and battlefield strategy. 

He leads by example and will do anything for his brothers if it meant saving their lives and protecting them, he would never ask a brother to do something that he wouldnt do himself. Titus is very patriotic when it comes to the Imperium and his legion, while this should make him very obediant he is not and will often speak out of turn.

Backround: Titus hails from the Amerikan Hives, a place where different cultures in the past would live and blend together and formed one of the most powerful nations in Terra's ancient history. He was sired in a family of fifteen, him being among the youngest of his siblings and therefore never really given much attention from his parents so he took solace in his friends and siblings that were of his age. Due to his parents' financial status they lived in the slums, the parents and older children working constantly to provide for the family, thus leaving the younger kids to run amuck. 

Unlike many of his siblings his age Titus did not choose to become part of a gang, instead he took the time to learn about Terra and the Imperium when he could, yet he could not hide the fact that he liked to fight often picking out random gangers around his age and taking them on. Unfortunately his siblings' words could only go so far and soon Titus was being hunted by the gangs for being a "noble" citizen, often getting jumped by gangers randomly. 

He escaped to the higher hive areas where he joined the trials to become part of the VII Legion Astartes. He saw this as his chance to go out and do well for his people, to protect and serve as best he could. Where he got this love for the Imperium he does not know and as far as he knows it has always been there, but the way he views it the Emperor is a great man and what he and the Imperium are doing for the human race is exactly what it needs. 

Equipment: MK 2 "Crusade" Power Armor, Bolter, Combat Knife, power mace (im thinking the one with the shaft and metal ball with spikes coming out of it)

OOC: hope this works reever, if not let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Name:* Roland Odai

*Age:* 52

*Appearance:* Odai has faintly red-tan skin, and while he normally keeps a shaven scalp, he has steel grey hair. His crytsal blue eyes and solid features reflect his stoic personality. His left shoulder has a large mass of scar tissue crossing over his collarbone.

*Personality:* Odai is a team- and objective-oriented individual, and while slow to anger, is possessed of a stubborn and unyielding spirit. He enjoys wit, sarcasm and irony, and even in the direst of circumstances will make light of the situation to bolster his battle brother's morale.

*Background:* Born on Terra among the techno-barbarian tribes, his idealism and martial heritage drew him to the Emperor's cause. Recruited into the VII Legion Astartes at the start of the Great Crusade, he has served his Legion unflinchingly for the past 34 years.
For a time, he served as a heavy weapons specialist, and did so with great pride. Upon the jungle world or Irgor III, he coordinated fire from his battle brothers to bring down an eldar war engine after his sergeant was rendered unconscious. Later, among the desert canyons of Urthu, he and his battle brothers stalled a large contigent of ork armor long enough for air support to cleanse the region with concentrated and systematic strikes.
After serving his term among the heavy weapons brethren, he joined his brothers in a more tactical role as a line brother, and quickly earned a reputation for being a steady and unmoveable force of battle. When his tactical sergeant was ambushed by an eldar champion wielding a large chainsword, he placed himself between them, taking a critical chest wound from the chainblade, which has left severe scarring. His sergeant successfully neutralized the eldar utilizing the opening Odai provided, and even after his horrendous wound, Odia provided supporting fire for his brothers as an apothecary tended to his wounds.

*Weapons:* Bolter, bolt pistol, combat blade

*Equipment:* Mk. 2 "Crusade" Power Armor, ammunition, fragmentation grenades, krak grenades, advanced optics (mounted on bolter)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Looking pretty good Warsmith40 and Vilhelm; need to decide whether I am going to edit the current update or hold off until the next one for you guys. But otherwise, Lireal and Odai are approved.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

id say next update as most of the others have pretty much posted already. that way they can work us into their next posts and the like


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with Vilhelm. Should provide an easier integration into the party.


----------

